# Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?



## Piddel (9. Jan. 2011)

Hallo !

Fange mal diesen traurigen Beitrag an. Der Schnee ist größtenteils weggetaut und im Eis mußte ich einen toten Goldi (  Nachwuchs ) entdecken.

Mal sehen wie es über den Winter ( sind ja mittendrin ) weitergeht. 

Grüße in die Runde
Peter


----------



## Kuton (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallöchen,

Mein Beileid für den toten Goldi.


Bei mir an den Teichen bisher kein toter Fisch zu sehen.

Das Futter haben Sie aber gestern gefunden.
Meine Teiche waren über Wochen komplett zugefroren
(50qm³ Schwimmteich mit __ Moderlieschen, 8qm³ Fischteich mit Goldies und 2 __ Graskarpfen)
Alle Filter aus, keine Heizung und keine Eisfreihalter)


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hey!
auch mein beileid!
Ich sehe noch nicht obs tote bei mir gibt... Aber leider ist mein Teich seit Anfang Dezember komplett zu... Also werde ich wohl auch verluste haben..

LG


----------



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Peter,

bei mir ist alles i.O.
Ich habe gestern erst kontrolliert und ein paar Fotos gemacht.
     

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## nicki 55 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo speedy,
habe mit unseren tierarzt gesprochen,hat auch seid etwa 6wochen seinen
teich komplett zu .er hat mir erzählt das er schon einige große tote kois gesehen
hat.und das geht ganz schön an die nieren. bei uns ist auch alles in ordnung haben eine pumpe
mit einer großen sauerstoffscheibe das ergiebt ein riesengroßes freies loch
gruß nicki


----------



## Piddel (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Nikolai,

und wieder wirklich spektakuläre Bilder die einen tollen Einblick bieten - 

Weiter so !


MfG
Peter


----------



## pichu (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

ein trauriges hallo aus gelsenkichen! seit gestern ist unser teich auch endlich eisfrei. unsere koi haben soweit alles gut überstanden , aber als wir gerade noch mal nachschauten mussten wir feststellen das einer unserer grossen gaskarpfen ganz schlimm aussah , hab in dann erst mal rausgeholt . er hatte überall weisse bauschige stellen teilweise auch offene stellen. nach kurzen überlegen haben wir uns dann entschlossen ihn zu erlösen. mir gehts jetzt gar nicht gut. haben erst mal teilwasserwechsel gemacht . was meint ihr sollen wir schon weider den filter und die uv lampe anmachen ? hab angst das sich die anderen anstecken ,ich denke mal es war pilz.l.g ela


----------



## tipit (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

Mein Beileid für den Verlust. 
Macht den Filter an, der sollte immer an sein, wenn möglich.
In der Natur stellt auch keiner den Zulauf ab. Wenn der __ Graskarpfen so schlimm aussah, könnten das __ Parasiten oder Pilz sein. Das kommt halt vor, wenn die Tiere im Winter eng an eng im Schmodder unten zusammenhocken.


Nicht überreagieren und die Winterruhe der Tiere mit irgendwelchen Handlungen durcheinanderbringen.

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## tipit (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hey pichu,


ich habe gerade in Dein Profil geschaut und muß noch was fragen: 
Habt Ihr keine Pumpe am Laufen gehabt? Stand der Teich still, oder war irgendwo eine Umweltzung vorhanden?

Grüße
tipt


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



> Macht den Filter an, der sollte immer an sein, wenn möglich.



im winter auch?
Ich habe meinen filter/ bzw. pumpe im winter immer drinnen! Ich mein, der ist auch nicht winterhart aber trotzdem?!

lg


----------



## tipit (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Speedy,
*wenn es möglich ist* den Filter in Betrieb zu lassen, dann lasst das System im Winter laufen wie im Sommer. Never change a winning team! Wenn die Komponenten so installiert sind, das irgend etwas kaputtfrieren kann, dann isolier es oder überbrück es.
Denk mal nach, im Winter stellt die "Natur"  auch nicht  den Zulauf am See oder Weiher ab. Alles läuft weiter.
Wasser bringt Leben, bringt Sauerstoff. Wenn alles angehalten wird, gibt es keine Zirkulation, und die Tiere sitzen zusammen am Grund im Schmodder und "inhalieren" die aufsteigenden Faulgase vom Teichgrund und stecken sich noch wohlmöglich gegenseitig mit irgendwelchen Krankheiten an. Also, immer die Technik in Betrieb halten. Man brauch vielleicht nicht die Pumpe mit voller Kraft fahren, aber es muß immer Bewegung im Wasser sein.
Der positive Effekt ist als erstes, dass der Teich nicht zufriert.

Überzeugt?

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## pichu (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

vielen dank für die anworten ! wir passen natürlich auf das wir die fische nicht stören. zur frage mit dem filter wir haben einen oase filter und eine 36 watt uv lampe . hatten den filter aber erst abgestellt als es anfing extrem zu frieren . haben aber die ganze zeit fünf sauerstoff sprudler am laufen gehabt. war jetzt auch der erste grosse verlust in vier jahren. noch mal zum filter der eine sagt lass in an der andere sagt mach in aus wenns kalt ist . hab mein mann jetzt rausgeschickt filter anmachen. . danke nochmal


----------



## tipit (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo pichu,
gut gemacht. Lasst den Filter immer  an, das rechnet sich! 
Ihr habt KOIS. Die verlangen einen Hochleistungsteich mit guter Technik. Goldis oder __ Moderlieschen sind härter im nehmen. Aber Kois halt nicht. Das wäre doch ein schlimmer Verlust!
Und wenn einer sagt, mach den Filter und die Pumpe im Winter aus, dann soll er mir das bitte einnmal plausibel erklären, warum er hinter dieser Aussage steht.
Wenn Ihr noch kranke Tiere seht, fragt erst hier im Forum, was Ihr machen könnt.


Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo,
nj ich habe aber den aussenfilter der neben dem teich steht und zuerst noch in nen bachlauf fließt...
das gefriert mir im winter sicher zu oder?
FOTOS von dem teich sind da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30020/?q=algen

lg


----------



## robsig12 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Also, wenn nicht gefüttert wird, der Teich einigerm. Tief ist, kein Schmutz im System also Schmodder, kann der Filter natürlich ausgeschalten werden und auch bleiben! Wer sich die Mühe macht, kann in der Woche ca. 10 Prozent Teilwasserwechsel machen, die Fische werden es danken. Wenn Faulgasse entstehen können, da Schmodder oder Pflanzenreste nicht entfernt wurden, sollte ein kleiner Sprudler durchlaufen, um einen Gasaustausch zu gewährleisten.

Jetzt die Ruhe zu stören, wäre wohl das Falscheste was man machen kann. 

Filter mit integrierter UVC jetzt rausholen macht null Sinn. Ein Einlauf über einen Bachlauf im Winter, ich weiss keine Möglichkeit, wie man die Temperatur schneller auf die 0 Grad bekommt.....

Es werden immer wieder Fische im Winter sterben, diese sind aber meist schon krank oder geschwächt in den Winter gehen.


----------



## klaus e (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Leider muss ich jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Kern des Threads zurück kommen ...
Durch den rasanten Temperaturanstieg in Verbindung mit erheblichen Niederschlagsmengen taute es bei uns binnen 12 h die Rekordschneemengen weg. Seit Mitte der 70er hatte es nach Auskunft von altansässigen Nachbarn nicht mehr so viel Schnee. Im Garten lagen rund 70 cm, in Verwehungsecken entsprechend mehr.
Fazit: Nachdem über Nacht die Schnee- und Eisdecke verschwunden war, habe ich heute unsere fünf Kois geborgen und dann dann gleich bei Freunden angerufen, die ebenfalls seit Jahren einen Teich unterhalten. Rückmeldung: Totalverlust!
Damit kam so etwas wie eine Alarmkette in Bewegung. Das Ergebnis ist mehr als niederschmetternd: Alle Teichbesitzer in unserer Umgebung sind betroffen. Die End-Bilanz wird man wohl erst in ein paar Wochen erstellen können.
Bevor jetzt jemand unreflektiert die Tastatur bemüht: Alle Wintervorkehrungen waren getroffen, die Wasserwerte absolut im grünen Bereich, Herbstlaub und Teichbepflanzung entfernt, bzw. zurückgeschnitten, Eisfreihalter installiert und im erfolgreichen Dauerbetrieb.
Aktuelle Werte von heute morgen: pH 4,5 (!), H20-Temperatur: 1,6 Grad ...
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Drama durch den äußerst raschen und umfassenden Tauvorgang ausgelöst wurde! Deshalb wird es in absehbarer Zeit auch keinen Neubesatz geben - diese Erfahrung braucht sich nicht zu wiederholen!
Jetzt sind zwar auch die Nebenstraßen wieder befahrbar - ein Trost ist dies aber nicht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Klaus,
das tut mir sehr leid  

Ich bin sicher das du alles unternommen hast. Die Frage nach der Ursache ist aber Wertvoll für andere.
War es die rasch fallende Wassertemperatur? Warum ist der PH-Wert so in den Keller gefallen?

Ich habe draußen einen Kübel stehen, in dem ich gestern das Eis vom Teich geworfen habe, dort messe ich jetzt mal den PH-Wert.

Kopf hoch und schau nach vorne 


Edit: Hab gerade den PH-Wert des Eiswassers gemessen, 8.04


----------



## robsig12 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Klaus,

das ist hart.:shock Kann verstehen,dass Du gerade nicht an Neubesatz denkst.

Kopf hoch, auch wenn es nichts hilft, hast Du wenigstens alles dafür gemacht, um das Unglück zu vermeiden.


----------



## klaus e (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Uwe,
danke für dein Mitgefühl.
Meine bessere Hälfte ist Chemikerin. Regenwasser ist, anders als hier schon öfter angeführt, eben KEIN destilliertes Wasser, das funzt nur im Labor... Durch (Schad-)Stoffe in der Luft gelangt der Regen als leichte Kohlensäure auf unsere Planetenoberfläche (H2CO3, ich erspar' mir hier mal die korrekten Tiefsetzungen). In unseren Teichwassern sind stets Salze gebunden - die Reaktion ist daher aus dem Chemieunterricht bekannt ... 
Was am WE in unserem Raum geschah, war der Gau: *Zu schnell, zu viel,* keine Möglichkeit zur Reaktion. 
Der "sauere Regen" ist allen anderen Ansichten zuwider leider doch Realität.
Kleines Schmankerl am Rande: Ich mache seit etwa 2 Jahren einen diesbezüglichen Versuch mit Austernschalen (natürlich gewaschen und gereinigt!). Der Kalk der Schalen wird im Bedarfsfall (zu niedriger ph-Wert) zersetzt. Dadurch kann der pH-Wert mit einfachen Mitteln im Gleichgewicht gehalten werden. D.h., ist der pH-Wert im grünen Teichbereich, tut sich an den Schalen gar nichts, wird das Wasser zu sauer, lösen die sich auf und alles ist ok. Meine Messreihe war sehr positiv zu werten - leider muss ich heute sagen: Dazu braucht die Schale Zeit, die sie am WE einfach von Mutter Natur nicht zugestanden bekam...


----------



## klaus e (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@ Uwe,
8,04 ?? Das ist ja basisch ... und kaum vorstellbar.
Mess mal bitte deine Werte IM Teich - bitte! Wir können doch hier in Tsst nicht alle die oder den gleichen Fehler gemacht haben - oder doch?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Klaus,
im Teich habe ich entspannte PH 7.7. Ist aber normal bei mir. Das Jahr geht von 7.5 bis 8.5


----------



## koifischfan (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Ich habe daraufhin gleich einen Streifen(hörnchen)test  gemacht.
Laut deren Legende ist alles im grünen Bereich. Diese Werte habe ich nicht einmal im Sommer.

PH: 6,8, KH: 6, GH: 7-14, NO³: 10, NO²: 0,x


----------



## klaus e (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@ Uwe, Glückwunsch. Wenn dann noch die Temperatur stimmt, ist ja alles ok.
@ koifischfan, auch dir Gratulation zu den Werten. Temperatur?
@ All, hatte ja schon mal angeregt, Lage und Höhe über NN im Profil zu berücksichtigen - die Daten haben meines Erachtens auch einen erheblichen Anteil an der Entwicklung ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Klaus,
der Teich hat bei 1,70 Meter 4,6° im Moment und wir sind 68 Meter über NN

Aber ich werde das mal im Team ansprechen, Joachim findet da bestimmt eine Lösung


----------



## koifischfan (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Meine Temperaturen habe ich hinten angehangen.
Bei dieser Wassertemperatur habe ich trotz Plusgrade keinen Schnee geräumt. Ich stehe aber Schneeschieber bei Fuß.



> @ All, hatte ja schon mal angeregt, Lage und Höhe über NN im Profil zu berücksichtigen - die Daten haben meines Erachtens auch einen erheblichen Anteil an der Entwicklung ...


Kannst du das bitte näher erläutern?


----------



## VolkerN (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Bei uns ist der Teich mittlerweile fast komplett eisfrei. Ein Goldi macht mir Sorgen. Er schwimmt immer wieder relativ unsicher und er sondert sich immer wieder von den anderen ab.

Aeusserlich schaut er aber ganz normal aus. Von gestern auf heute hab ich das Gefuehl das es sich eher noch ein bissl verschlechtert hat. Die anderen Goldies verhalten sich deutlich lebhafter und keineswegs unsicher. 

...schaun mer mal. :beten

Wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben wie angekuendigt, dann tuts den Fischen sicher gut.  

Ob es Sinn macht den unsicher schwimmenden Fisch in ein Aquarium zu setzen und dann im Haus ueberwintern zu lassen ? Hab zwar kein AQ, aber wenns hilfreich waer wuerd ich mir eines besorgen und es versuchen. Andererseits denk ich mir bedeutet das fuer den Fisch ja zusaetzlichen "Stress".


----------



## preuss (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo, ich bin auch der Meinung, daß über den Winter die Pumpe anzubleiben hat. Bei meinem Nachbarn, der die Pumpe über den ganzen Winter hin ausgeschaltet hat, sind mindestens 35 Kois gestorben. Bei unserem Teich ist alles in Ordnung, da die Pumpe schon alleine für den Stör anzubleiben hat, der auch weiterhin gefüttert werden muß.


----------



## VolkerN (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Also ich denke der ganzjaehrige Betrieb der Pumpe (und somit Filteranlage) ist auch davon abhaengig wie die Filtertechnik am Teich geschuetzt ist. Bei meiner Genesis - Anlage steht in der Bedienungsanleitung ganz klar drin das Sie bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad nicht betrieben werden darf. 

Die Anlage steht auf einem Betonsockel beim Teich (ist nicht gedaemmt/isoliert). 

Bei dem Preis einer solchen Anlage wuerde ich mich schon nach der Bedienungsanleitung richten. 

Bei mir im Teich sind allerdings keine Kois ...sondern ausschliesslich Goldies/Shubunkins.


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

leider musste ich auch gestern feststellen, dass einer meiner mittlerweile 3 jährigen Koi-Babys den Winter 2011 nicht überlebt hat. Durch das Loch des Eisfreihalters konnte ich ihn am 1,80 m tiefen Grund des Teiches entdecken. 
Jedoch konnte ich den Fisch erst heute bergen, da die Eisschicht gestern an dieser Stelle noch zu dick war.



 

Zeus hatte es leider nicht geschafft. Klar stelle ich mir die Frage warum, er es nicht geschafft hat. Beim näheren Betrachten bemerkte ich am Bauch und an den Brustflossen Pilze. Aber ob er nun daran gestorben ist oder diese sich erst später auf den Fisch setzten, darüber kann man jetzt spekulieren.

Was ich jedoch weiß, der Filter lief in diesem Jahr durch, mein Schwimm-Skimmer hat immer ein Loch freigehalten, an den ganz kalten Tagen, war die Heizung in Betrieb und die Wassertemperatur auf dem Grund war zwischen 3 und 4°C.

Vielleicht war es auch der Umzug in den neuen Teich im September, der ihn gestresst hat.  
Ich will einfach nur hoffen, dass es bei einem bleibt, obwohl ein weiterer verdächtiger weißer Fleck im Eis eingeschlossen zu sein scheint.

So sah es gestern noch aus. Heute war schon etwas weniger Eis auf dem Teich. Doch zum Glück taut es langsam.


----------



## klaus e (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

nun, unser Garten liegt auf 420 m über NN und ziemlich exponiert. Wenn was aus S oder SW angerauscht kommt, kriegen wir's als erste und relativ haftig ab - im Tal hat es keinen Schnee und wenif Frost, aber hier werden die Loipen gespurt -


----------



## robsig12 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



preuss schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auch der Meinung, daß über den Winter die Pumpe anzubleiben hat. Bei meinem Nachbarn, der die Pumpe über den ganzen Winter hin ausgeschaltet hat, sind mindestens 35 Kois gestorben. Bei unserem Teich ist alles in Ordnung, da die Pumpe schon alleine für den Stör anzubleiben hat, der auch weiterhin gefüttert werden muß.



Und wie erklärst Du dir das? 

Ohne Begründung ist so eine Annahme nichts wert, und kann nächsten Winter oder auch diesen noch ein böses erwachen kommen. Der Winter ist noch lange!


----------



## Candira (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Mein Teich ist seit Wochen zugefroren und auch jetzt ist noch eine 10 cm dicke Eisschicht vorhanden. 
Der Regen fällt auf das Eis und gefriert nachts. 
Den Schnee habe ich immer ganz vorsichtig runter gehoben, das waren etliche zig cm bisher.  
Dadurch ist zu sehen, daß die Unterwasserpflanzen Gase produzieren, aber ich habe einen 
Eisfreihalter, so daß immer ein Loch im Teich ist, daß ich notfalls mit heißem Wasser vergrößere. 
Der Filter läuft nicht. 

Bisher konnte ich nicht einen Fisch sehen und ich hoffe, ihnen geht es gut.


----------



## Stoer (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Totalverlust!
Alle Kois und Goldorfen tot.
Sogar die __ Sonnenbarsche hat es zu Massen erwischt.

Dieser Winter ist der Horror, obwohl im letzten Jahr der Teich bis März zugefroren war.

Traurige Grüße von
Peter


----------



## VolkerN (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Peter,

...das tut mir sehr sehr leid. 

Es ist um jeden einzelnen Fisch sehr schmerzhaft.

...und dennoch: Kopf hoch...!


----------



## Martin J (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Mich hat es leider auch erwischt, 4 Spiegelkarpfen und 3 Goldfische ..!


----------



## Stoer (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Habe gestern noch die Wasserwerte getestet-waren o.k..
Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass zuviele Faulgase im Teich waren, obwohl ich noch nie einen Eisfreihalter (10 Jahre) benutzt habe.
Trotz Eisfreihalters gibt es hier im Forum aber auch Fischverluste zu beklagen.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## klaus e (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

An alle Leidensgenossen,
ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass die Katastrophe ihre Ursache in den enormen Schneemengen und derem raschen Abtauen liegt.
Zumindest bei meinem Teich war ein Gasaustausch stets gewährleistet, zudem hatte ich das Laub abgekeschert und die Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten. Wasserwerte auch ok.
Der Winter 2009/10 war wesentlich kälter als dieser bislang. Unser Teich war bis in den März hinein zugefroren. Keine Verluste. Jetzt tauten im Schnitt 70 cm Schnee binnen 12 h - ich bin bedient ...


----------



## Stoer (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



klaus e schrieb:


> .
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Drama durch den äußerst raschen und umfassenden Tauvorgang ausgelöst wurde!



Hallo Klaus.

und wie wirkt sich das auf die Fische aus ?
Warum sterben diese bei einem raschen Tauvorgang ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bina1509 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

allen, die einen Verlust erlitten haben, mein herzliches Beileid.

Auch wir mussten feststellen, dass unsere zwei größten Koi ins Nirwana abgetaucht sind. War schon ein ziemlicher Schock. 

Liebe Grüße
Bina


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Peter,

schau mal oben in den gelben Hinweisebalken, da findest Du zwei Links zum Thema!


----------



## klaus e (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Peter,
der Grund wurde im Thread "Tauwasserproblematik" erklärt. Tauen Eis und Schnee, senken sie die Wassertemperatur im Teich. Und dann wird es schnell problematisch für die Fische.
Ein ähnliches Phänomen kann man beobachten und messen, wenn man Eis mit Salz bestreut. Das Eis wird zwar flüssig, es "taut" aber nicht wirklich. Denn durch das Salz wird der Gefrierpunkt des Eiswassers gesenkt. Es ist deutlich kälter als das Eis vorher war.

oh, Christine war schneller


----------



## Stoer (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Also wäre die eventuelle Lösung "Schnee vom Teich schippen" gewesen ?
Im Januar 2010 hatte ich das gleiche Problem - Teich zu und Schnee drauf - , aber ich habe den Schnee unwissentlich abgekehrt und keine Verluste gehabt.

Sollte das des Pudels Kern sein ?


----------



## klaus e (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Peter,
klares JA. Aber bei uns hätte es wohl nichts genutzt. Den Schnee muss man ja so wegschippen, das das Tauwasser nicht doch in den Teich gelangt. Bei der Menge, die bei uns im Garten (und leider nicht nur da ...) lag und der kurzen Zeit, in der er samt Regenwasser weggespült wurde, wäre das wahrscheinlich ebenso passiert.
Hatte für dieses Jahr eigentlich eine deutliche Teichvergrößerung in der Planung. Werde mich aber jetzt erst mal schlau machen, wie ich das Tauwasser des nächsten Winters nachhaltig vom Teich fernhalten kann. Vorher kommt mir da kein geschuppter Geselle mehr rein.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo alle zusammen, so langsam wird auch bei uns der Teich wieder Eisfrei.
Auch ich mußte leider schon ein __ Goldfisch und eine __ Goldorfe beerdigen. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht noch viel mehr werden.
Ich habe meine Pumpe auch im Winter laufen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Stoer,

auch von mir Beileid zum Totalverlust !

Hatte letzten Winter auch fast alle Fischi`s verloren - Faulgase.  Dass es dieses Jahr schon so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Kopf hoch !

MfG
Peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Oh man, das hört sich ja alles Furchtbar an und der Winter ist noch nicht vorbei.

Fühlt euch alle gedrückt 

Ich habe zum Glück keine Verluste, da ich die Wassertemperatur auch bei dem Tauwetter konstant bei 4° halten konnte. Aber überstanden ist es noch lange nicht, nach dem Temperaturhoch vom WE haben sich die Koi alle wieder zum Dösen am Grund eingefunden. Ein Zustand der mir nicht so wirklich gefällt. Erst 2 Tage munter, jetzt wieder runter auf den Grund. Ich denke die letzten beiden Tage habe den Koi einige Reserven entnommen. Auch wenn ich etwas füttern konnte.


----------



## koifischfan (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@stoer
Wie ist deine Wassertemperatur?

Man sollte die Temperatur gerade in dieser gefährlichen Jahreszeit ständig im Auge haben.


----------



## Hillawitchen (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich die Beiträge über die toten Goldis gelesen habe, habe ich mich endlich dazu durchgerungen mich hier zu registrieren. Denn nachdem mein Teich nun zu 80 % aufgetaut ist und die Sonne schien, habe ich beschlossen mein Laubschutznetz (viele __ Eichen in der Nähe) zu entfernen. Dabei kammen mir dann 2 tote Goldfische entgegengetrieben. Sie waren wohlgenährt um nicht zu sagen dick aber leider tot. Später habe ich auf der anderen Seite noch einen rausgekächert. Das finde ich sehr verwunderlich, den letztes Jahr hatte ich keine Verluste. Woran liegt das? Muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich den Teich quasi mit den Fischen im Zuge eines Umzugs bekommen habe und wirklich nicht weis wie alt die Mädels und Jungs sind/waren. Wie alt können die denn werden?
Gruss Hillawitchen


----------



## klaus e (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@ Uwe,
komme jetzt erst dazu: Dein Eiswasser hat pH 8,04??? Kann eigentlich gar nicht sein. Deshalb meine Frage: Wie hast du gemessen? Im Teich? In einem Behältnis? Hast du das Eis erwärmt, zum Schmelzen? Hintergrund: Alle im "normalen" Hausgebrauch benutzten Gefäße, die einmal in Kontakt mit Putz- und Reinigungsmitteln waren (z.B. Spülmaschine/Putzeimer) haben auf der Oberfläche immer etwas alkalischen Rückstand, und verfälschen so das Messergebnis. pH-Werte werden in der Regel bei Zimmertemperatur gemessen.
Neutraler ph-Wert liegt bei 7, alles darunter ist "sauer", darüber basisch. Das Eis, der Schnee, muss eigentlich "sauer" sein. Mögliche Ursache bei deiner basischen Reaktion: Chemieunternehmen, Zementwerk in der Nähe???
oops, meine bessere Hälfte (die mit dem chemischen Background) sagt gerade: Auch normales Glas (Glas-Kategorie 3 ...) reagiert alkalisch, also basisch. Im Labor wird daher nur Spezialglas zur Analyse verwendet und das wird auch noch mit 80 Grad heissem destilliertem Wasser gereinigt.
Irgendwie hab' ich das Gefühl, jetzt wird's wissenschaftlich ... 
Aber ich bin der Meinung, man sollte alles erdenkliche in Betracht ziehen, damit sich so ein Gau nicht wiederholt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Klaus,
also eine Wissenschaft sollten wir echt nicht daraus machen. 

Ich messe mit der IKS, bei regelmäßigen Gegenprüfungen (mit Hanna Photometer) und Kalibrierungen.
Das Eiswasser war in einem 90 Liter Kübel und einen Tag alt, war noch nicht ganz getaut. Davon habe ich ein großes Glas abgefüllt und die Sonde eine halbe Stunde hinein getan.
Das Ergebnis hat mich jetzt nicht gewundert, das Teichwasser hat ja auch immer um die PH 8 und das Eis war ja vom Teich.
Aber ob ich jetzt im Eimer messe oder im Glas, macht nichts aus. Aber ich denke so genau sind die Elektroden auch nicht.


----------



## klaus e (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Uwe,
ich geb' dir voll und ganz recht. Im Moment dreht sich in meinem Hirn halt alles um Ursachenklärung. Und wenn ich mir dann über die (@ all: sehr empfehlenswerte) Suchfunktion all die herrlichen Ratschläge bzgl. Tropfentest und tralala ins Gedächtnis rufe, kommt halt auch immer der berufliche Background meiner "besseren Hälfte"  ins Spiel. Man kann noch so genau seine Tröpfchen ins Glas blubbern lassen - wenn das "verschmutzt" ist, gibt's halt falsche Werte.
Mich wundert halt nur, dass dein Eiswasser alkalisch war ... Nix Schnee drin oder druff? Nur gefrorenes Teichwasser??? Bei uns hat's jedenfalls mordsmäßig Schnee gegeben - man sollte das Zeugs vllt. beim Nächstenmal exportieren...
Entweder, wir werden seit Jahren bezüglich Waldsterben und saurer Regen und Abgasemissionen nach Strich und Faden belogen, oder wir .... öh, ja, was denn dann????


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Also Klaus,
ich glaube du machst dir einen Kopf den du dir gar nicht machen musst. Da kam wohl alles zusammen was nicht zusammen kommen darf.
Les die anderen Beiträge hier in diesem Thread, dann weiß man auch schon viel mehr.
Ich denke die Hauptursache war das kalte Schmelzwasser, so wie es vielen anderen passiert ist.


----------



## klaus e (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Also Uwe, 
davon bin ich überzeugt, da von, dass es das Schmelzwasser war. Aber ich möchte eine Wiederholung ausschließen. Deshalb mach ich mir z. Zt. in erster Linie einen Kopf darüber, wie ich die weiße Pampe bei Tauwetter vom Teich ableiten kann, Haben schließlich noch einen kleinen Hang oberhalb des Teiches und auch ein Hochbeet.
Mit deiner Mauer um den Teich hast du da wesentlich bessere Ausgangskoordinaten, aber die Konstruktion passt nicht in unseren Garten.
mh, grübel-grübel-grübel... Das "Istloch" zuschütten, und an andere Stelle vollkommen neu anfangen?????


----------



## koifischfan (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Mach dir doch eine Abdeckung aus Wellacryl. So wie ein Satteldach, aber eben nur eine Seite.

Eine Seite ist auf Bodenniveau, die andere ist einen Meter angehoben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



klaus e schrieb:


> mh, grübel-grübel-grübel... Das "Istloch" zuschütten, und an andere Stelle vollkommen neu anfangen?????



Wäre eine Überlegung, die ich ja auch nach meiner Seuche im Teich in die Realität umgesetzt habe. Aber man merkt schon an deinen Ausführungen, so ganz ohne geht es wohl auch nicht


----------



## herten04 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



tipit schrieb:


> Verlust!
> Und wenn einer sagt, mach den Filter und die Pumpe im Winter aus, dann soll er mir das bitte einnmal plausibel erklären, warum er hinter dieser Aussage steht.
> Grüße
> Tipit



Hallo Tipit.

Dann werde ich es mal versuchen.

Meine Filter werden bei Dauerfrost außer Betrieb genommen damit mir der Teich nicht auskühlt.Zuvor wurde der Teich vom Schmodder befreit(falls bei einem Bodenablauf noch vorhanden)
Zur Gasentweichung wurde ein Sprudler in ca.20 cm gehängt und so ein Loch freigehalten.

Mein Teich hatte an keinem Tag bisher unter 5 Grad.

Auch 42 cm Schnee und das damit verbundene Schmelzwasser haben meine Wasserwerte nicht großartig verändert.

Auch habe ich bisher keine Verluste zu beklagen.

Zwar ist das Wasser im Moment nicht so klar wie sonst und es haben sich ein paar Fadenalgen gebildet,aber das war jedes Jahr so und ich werte es als gutes Zeichen.

Bevor jetzt wieder Einwände kommen,ich mache das so schon seit Jahren und ich habe über die Winter nie Verluste gehabt.

Es muß doch etwas dran sein an der Methode oder?

Gefüttert wird in dieser Phase natürlich nicht.


----------



## archie01 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen
Auch bei mir ist es wie jedes Jahr , keine Verluste   , hoffe das bleibt so . Einer meiner Kois liegt die meiste Zeit auf der Seite , das macht der schon im dritten Jahr zur Winterzeit so , das könnte ich wohl nur mit einer IH ( die ich nicht habe )  ändern . Dieser Koi ist schon über 20 Jahre bei mir und hat es aber auch so immer noch ohne grossartige Behandlung überstanden, wenn es zwei Wochen warm war ist er wieder fit.
Zur Technik - Filter läuft wie jedes Jahr unvermindert weiter , nur der Zulauf zum Teich geschieht auf direktem (kurzen ) Wege und nicht über den Bachlauf , wie das restliche Jahr.
Zu meiner Schande muß ich zugestehen , das ich weder Temperatur noch PH kontrolliere , wie ich damals zur Aquarianerzeit immer gemacht habe , ich gehe aber mal von niedrigen Temperaturen aus , wegen der Umwälzung durch den Filter. 
Die zwei __ Störe wurden ein - bis zweimal wöchentlich gefüttert  und haben es auch gut überstanden..
Selbst der Riesenschwarm  Bitterlinge ( 500Stck ?) hat wohl keine Verluste hinnehmen müssen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## tipit (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo, guten Abend Herten 04
Dein Teichwasser zirkuliert nur durch den Sprudler in 20 cm Höhe, wie ich das verstehe. 
Filteranlage ist abgeschaltet, kein Wasserfluß. 
Und ständig über 4 °C (an keinem Tag unter 5°) hört sich positiv an.
Das kann natürlich sein, wenn das Wasser steht.

Wenn ich über die Auskühlung nachdenke, hat das schon eine gewisse Logik.
Ich entnehme kühleres Wasser von der Oberfläche, leite es durch den Filter und das Wasser fliest wieder in den Teich, sinkt, weil es schwerer ist , nach unten.
So wird das normalerweise ruhende Wasser im Teichgrund abgekühlt.
Klingt logisch, aber das Wasser wird auch aufgefrischt, mit Sauerstoff angereichert, oder?
Temperatur im Teichgrund habe ich nicht gemessen. Im Oberflächenbereich schwimmt ein Thermometer,
das zeigte 1C an. Jetzt reizt mich natürlich die Temperatur am Grund in unserem Teich zu messen.
Ich werde ein Thermometer an einen Stab binden und es vorsichtig nach unten legen.
Mit meiner Anwendung des durchlaufenden Systems habe ich auch noch keine winterbedingten Verluste gehabt.

Liebe Grüße
tipit


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
da traut man sich gar nicht "Alles Gute" zu "Neuen Jahr" zu wünschen ! Hoffentlich berichten auch viele, die ihre Fische gut durch den Winter gebracht haben, und kann man daraus lernen!
Bei mir konnte ich am WE noch keine Leichen entdecken. Der Teich wird auf "Sparflamme" umgewälzt mit ca. 400 l/h. Seit dem Wintereinbruch arbeitet ein 300W-Heizer in der Filterkammer. Ich sauge das Wasser aus der tiefsten Stelle an. Dort haben sich meine Fische aber nicht "verkrochen", sie sind unter den Seerosenkörben (in ~0,8 m Tiefe).
Das Wasser läuft über meinen PF/BF aus, und strömt auf gut1 m Breite in den Teich, der "Damm" ist an der Stelle gut 40 cm hoch (unter Wasser). Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten sind daher sehr klein, und wenig Vermischung ist zu vermuten. Die Temperaturen in der oberen Schicht des BF/PF liegen bei 4°C. Schalte ich die Heizung ab, dann sinkt die Temperatur recht schnell (~0,5°C pro Tag), bei Tauwetter sogar noch schneller (1-2° innerhalb eines Tages!). Das passt zm "gelben Thema".
Als zweites noch ein paar Zusammenhänge zu pH und LF. pH-Werte zwischen 6 und 8,5 sind problemlos messbar in einer ungepufferten Lösung wie Schmelz- oder Regenwasser, und dennoch ungefährlich. Hinter solchen Werten stehen nämlich sehr geringe Säure- bzw. Basekonzentrationen. Da man die pH-Elektroden sinnigerweise mit einer "Pufferlösung" kalibriert, reagieren sie mit recht interessanter Ausgabe auf solche Lösungen. Papierstreifen benötigen wiederum ein paar Ionen, um sich umzufärben, und sind daher für solche Fälle eine gute Prüfung.


----------



## cpt.nemo (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen.
Von mir auf jeden Fall herzliches Beileid an all jene die Fische verloren haben. 
Mir wäre es letztes Jahr auch fast so gegangen. Meinem großen Chagoi ging es damals sehr schlecht.  (war 3 x so breit, alle Schuppen standen ab und er schwamm nur noch torkelnd durch den Teich) Ich denke , daß damals auch das Schmelzwasser ein großes Problem war, da die Eisdecke sehr dick war und viel Schnee drauf war. Und auf den Kugeln kann man das auch nicht so ohne weiteres runterräumen. Aber zum Glück hat er das ganze überlebt.
Heuer habe ich mit dem Gewächshaus meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen.
Ich hatte bisher dadurch noch gar kein Eis auf dem Teich undSchnee kommt ja eh keiner hin. Die Temperatur halte ich mit einem 300W Heizkabel stabil über 5 Grad.
Ich hoffe, so überstehen wir auch den Rest des Winters (hoffentlich ist er nicht mehr so lang)


----------



## guenter (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Ein Hallo an alle,

mein erster Verlust, war ein silber-roter Butterfly.



so wie er aussieht, lag er schon länger tot im Teich


----------



## MadDog (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Allerseits,
ich fühle mit denen, die einige Ihrer Lieblinge verloren haben.
Bei mir im Teich ist alles in Ordnung. Alle Fische auf und gesund. Ich habe aktuell 2,5° Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche. In der Tiefe messe ich keine Temperatur. Was mich eigentlich gewundert hatte, das meine Lieblinge nicht an der tiefsten Stelle überwintert haben, sondern eher im flachen Bereich (Tiefe 0,60-0,80 cm).
Ich muß aber anmerken, das aufgrund meiner Sprudelsteine (Luftkompressor mit 5,800 ltr/Std.) der Teich nie mehr als 2/3 zugefroren war.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Boxerfan (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
es tut mir für Alle Leid die ihre Fische verloren haben.
Es scheint bei mir ist alles gut gegangen. Habe die Bande (Goldorfen und 2 Koi) unter der eisfläche schwimmen sehen. Hoffe nur das meine __ Graskarpfen und die beiden Welse auch ok sind.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Stoer (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

ich habe immer wieder überlegt und nachgedacht, aber diese Verbindung zwischen plötzlichen einsetzenden Tauwetter + Eintrag von Schnee und dem daraus resultierenden Fischsterben (da Wassertemperatur stark absinkt) kann ich nicht richtig begreifen.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige hier im Forum !


----------



## Totto (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Moin moin,

auch von mir, aus dem Hohen Norden, mein Mitgefühl an alle die bis dato Verluste zu beklagen hatten.

Ich hatte ein besonderes Erlebnis, als ich am vergangenen Sonntag an unseren Teich kam, konnte ich die Koi durch das ca. 1,5 qm grosse Loch schwimmen sehen. Bei genauem Hinsehen, entdeckte ich meinen Liebling bäuchlings unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke , ich überlegte kurz, nahm mir unsere ausziehbare Harke und versuchte vorsichtig Ihn an die freie Stelle zu bekommen.
Beim dritten Versuch gelang mir dies, und er lag regungslos auf der Harke.
Wieder schaute ich genau hin, und sah das er offensichtlich noch atmete.
Also, Koiwanne (Originalwanne aus Japan) aufgestellt, und schnell Wasser rein.
Etwas Teichwasser dazu und Koi hinein. Er schwamm weiter Bauch nach oben kaum Atmung..., ich führte langsam warmes Wasser zu um die Temperatur höher zu bekommen, und gab zusätzlich Sauerstoff per Sprudelstein, alles half nicht.

ca. 3 Std später, er schwamm immer noch Bauch nach oben, sagte Frauchen :" Ich fahre nochmal auf die Sonnenbank, bitte erlöse Ihn von seinen Qualen" 

Schweren Herzens bereitete ich alles vor, als ich zur Tat schreiten wollte, und den Sprudelstein aus der Wanne nahm berührte dieser die Schwanzflosse des Sanke, der Kerl drehte sich um und schwamm wieder normal !  3

Ich habe Ihn immer noch in der Wanne mit Heitzstab und Sprudelsteinen, er erfreut sich wieder bester Gesundheit.
Wiedermal der Beweis dafür das man nicht vorschnell handeln sollte.

Alle anderen Koi haben es bis jetzt gut überstanden, allerdings habe ich unseren Tancho länger nicht gesehen....

Hier noch Bilder des Überlebenskünstlers, er hat jetzt übrigens genau 40 cm.

Grüsse an Alle

Anja & Torsten







Ich habe Ihn immer noch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
@Stoer
Les mal das hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/71 vielleicht hilft es dir weiter

@Totto
Schön auch mal was erfreuliches zu lesen


----------



## Andi1104 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
auch mein Beileid an alle die Verluste zu beklagen haben.

Ja da sieht man wieder mal wie groß der Lebenswille sein kann. 

Bei mir sieht es auch ganz ok aus, alle Fische schwimmen frisch und munter durch den Teich.
Derzeit hat es +2°C aussen Temp. und 2,4°C in 1,6m sowie im 20cm tiefen Wasser obwohl es taut und der Teich noch fast komplett zugefroren ist wird das Wasser wärmer (hatte noch vor ein paar Tagen in 1,6m 1,4°C und in 20cm 1,9°C).

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Wanderra (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Totto

Ich würde mal sagen, Du hast alles richtig gemacht!
Glückwunsch!
Wäre auch schade um diesen Prachtkerl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Totto (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Danke, 

habe intuitiv reagiert, und wohl auch etwas Glück gehabt.

Hat von euch schon einmal jemand etwas dieser Art erlebt, oder davon gehört? Wäre für mich mal interessant zu wissen.

Gruss 

Torsten


----------



## guenter (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Torsten,
so ähnlich hatte ich auch schon mal, er hat sich aber nie richtig erholt 
und war dann doch gestorben.
Hoffe bei dir geht alles gut.


----------



## Digicat (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Servus Torsten

Bisher habe ich immer nur von einer Seitenlage gelesen, durch zu kaltes Wasser  ... nie von einer "Bauch nach oben Lage" .... 

Hoffe es geht alles gut aus :beten


----------



## Andi1104 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Helmut,

ja das mit der Seitenlage kann ich auch bestätigen.
Machen bei mir 2 (magere) Koi, der eine hat einen "fehler" der hat ein zu spitzes Maul und bekommt nur kleine Futter ins Maul. Der zweite ist ein kleiner Koi ich glaube der hat zu wenig Futter abbekommen. Sie haben aber bis jetzt brav durchgehalten und werden im Sommer schön aufgepeppelt. 

Hier auf dem Foto kann man das schön sehen, der blau weiß orange ist der mit der "Spitzklappe" wie ich ihn nenne. Man kann das gespitzte Maul sogar ein wenig erkennen.


----------



## cpt.nemo (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

So wirklich gut sieht der aber nicht aus. 
Bist du wirklich sicher, daß mit dem Fisch alles in Odnung ist?


----------



## Stoer (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Stoer
> Les mal das hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/71 vielleicht hilft es dir weiter



Hallo Koi-Uwe,
aber warum ist das Problem der schnell schmelzende Schnee ?
Wie verhält es sich mit einer schnell schmelzenden Eisdecke ohne Schnee ?


----------



## tipit (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Leute,
das freut mich auch für Totto, gerade weil dies so ein auffällig schönes Tier ist.

Mal was anderes:  *Eis ist halb weg und schon steht unser aller lieber "KUMPEL" vor dem Teich,
und hat bildlich gesehen ein Lätzchen um und Besteck in der Hand.*
Ich meine damit den __ Reiher.  Dafür sollte auch jemand einmal einen smiley programieren.:haue3



Das war mein Erlebnis der  dritten Art am Montag und gestern.
Weil bei uns tagsüber keiner da ist, habe ich ganz vile Schnüre gespannt, weil mein Reiherschreck wegen Frost noch abgeschaltet ist.Und zur Anmerkung: ich weiß, das gehört hier nicht zum Thema, aber ich wolltes nur sagen.
Das könnte ja auch Verluste geben.

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@stoer
Wenn der Schnee schneller schmilzt, kommt auch schneller das Tauwasser in den Teich. Die Lufttemperatur (die ja auch höher ist) schafft es aber nicht das Wasser schnell genug zu erwärmen.
Wie gesagt, bei Teichen mit großer Oberfläche aber wenig Volumen besonders Problematisch.
Und natürlich ist es bei Eis das selbe.


----------



## Andi1104 (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Brigitte,
ja bin mir sicher, bis auf die zwei auf dem Bild die hoffentlich auch wieder durchkommen :beten1 ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Liebe Grüße
Andi


----------



## Nikolai (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



vielleicht hier noch mal eine Zusammenfassung der eigentlichen Vorgänge aus physikalischer Sicht.
Die Umwandlung von Eis zu Wasser erfordert eine zusätzliche Wärmeenergie. D.h. soll 0 Grad kaltes Eis zu Null Grad kaltem Wasser schmelzen, benötige ich dazu zusätzliche Wärmeenergie, die ich dem Teichwasser entziehe. 4 Grad kaltes Wasser ist am schwersten und bildet am Grund eine beständige Schicht in der die Fische den Winter gut überstehen. Wird durch Umwälzung diese Schichtung gestört, kommt es zu einer Durchkühlung bis zum Bodengrund. Extrem verstärkt wird dieser Vorgang, wenn durch diese Umwälzung ein beschleunigtes Abschmelzen des Eises bewirkt wird.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
ich lese hier von Anfang an mit und traue mich kaum, etwas zu schreiben. Es tut mir sehr leid, dass so viele Tiere den ersten Teil des Winters schon nicht überlebt haben. Der Februar kommt erst noch und wir sind ja noch lange nicht "durch".

Heute war unser kleiner Teich völlig eisfrei und ich wollte die Goldfische zählen - aber kein einziger Fisch war zu sehen. Ich dachte sofort an den Fischotter und bin ziemlich panisch ins Haus gerannt um eine Taschenlampe zu holen um den 1.15 tiefen Grund auszuleuchten.

Als ich zurück kam, hatten sich alle Fische versammelt, ich konnte sie durchzählen und alle sind da. Bei einer schnellen Bewegung sind sie sofort Richtung Teichpumpe geschwommen - ich vermute, dass sie sich dahinter versteckt hatten (sie läuft nicht).

Morgen muss ich wohl doch mal schauen ob es nicht einen der __ Reiher - trotz des umfassenden Angebotes an Fließgewässern außen herum - an unseren Teich verschlagen hat.

Während der ersten Frostperiode hatten wir auch noch das Laubschutznetz über dem Teich weil viele der Bäume erst im Winter ihre letzten Blätter abwerfen und wir im Wald leben. Als es begann zu tauen, habe ich - nach den Beiträgen hier - den Schnee und Eis von der ja kleinen Oberfläche geholt und schließlich das Netz entfernt. Der Eisfreihalter hatte die ganze Zeit über für eine verhältnismäßig große, eisfreie Fläche gesorgt..

Alle 10 Goldfische machen einen normalen Eindruck und bewegen sich unten am Grund. Oben beträgt die Wassertemperatur derzeit 1 Grad.


----------



## Candira (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid für alle, die Verluste zu beklagen haben. 

Wenn ich das so lese, dann bin ich richtig froh, daß es hier bei uns nur ganz langsam taut. 
Tagsüber so 5 Grad, nachts unter 0 Grad, höchtens mal 1 Grad. Es liegt immer noch 
zentimeterhoch der Schnee im Garten.  

Meine Eisdecke ist immer noch über 10 cm dick, nur am Rand ist es leicht angetaut. Es nieselt 
leicht, der Regen liegt über dem Eis und friert sogar nachts an der Oberfläche. Den Schnee hab 
ich immer runter geschippt, auch am Rand, so daß nichts reinläuft. 

Bisher konnte ich unter der Eisdecke keine Fische entdecken und hoffe, daß sie am Grund 
schwimmen und es ihnen gut geht. :beten


----------



## Semmi (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Ich habe gestern nach dem das ganze eis weg wahr 5 tote __ störe aus meinem teich geholt  ( der größte 1,25 m
der kleinste 0,43 m ) und weiß nicht warum . die letzten drei winter wahren vom eis her viel schlimmer. bis jetzt sind auch nur die störe tot .   
der Semmi aus der Rhön


----------



## Stoer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Semmi,

das ist hart, auch ich hatte diesen Winter den Supergau. 
Hast Du Deinen Teich offen gehalten ?
Mich würde das mal interessieren, da ich meinen Teich noch nie den ganzen Winter offen gehalten habe und nun zum erstenmal Fische verloren habe.

*Wäre sicherlich auch mal eine interessante Frage für die Rubrik "Aktuelle Umfrage" !*


----------



## Stoer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

mir ist da gerade so eine Frage durch den Kopf geschossen.
Im Winter baue ich meinen Filter ab, aber der Einlauf - und Auslaufschlauch bleiben liegen.
Entlüftet sich der Teich über diese Schläuche, beide liegen gut 1m im Wasser ?


----------



## jolantha (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Guten Morgen,
ich lese hier ja auch immer mit und kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen, daß meine Fische im Winter einfach ihre Ruhe haben. Bei mir sprudelt in der Flachzone einfach nur ein Sprudelstein, und ansonsten läuft NICHTS.
Mein ältester Koi ist mittlerweile 18 Jahre bei mir und war ca 4 Jahre alt, als ich ihn bekommen habe.
Ich habe über Winter noch nie einen Fisch verloren, in der ganzen Zeit sind erst 3 gestorben ( im Sommer )
und 4 sind einfach spurlos verschwunden.
Ich lasse Schnee und Eis einfach drauf, bis es von alleine verschwindet.


----------



## buddler (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo peter!
glauve nicht,dass sich viel ausrichten läßt in bezug auf entlüftung.
das wasser steht im rohr und friert auch an der oberfläche im schlauchinnern.
meine khv bomber paddeln alle munter in 2,5 meter tiefe.die lockt so schnell nix nach oben.
gruß jörg


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

zum glück konnte ich bis dato keine verluste verzeichnen.

ich lasse über den winter den vliesfilter und einen teil vom biologischen filter  laufen.

die durchflussmenge ist bei mir immer temperatur-abhängig.
ab 9 grad, 8000 l bis 9000l die stunde
6 bis 9 grad, 4000 l bis 5000 l die stunde
4 bis 6 grad, 1000 l bis 2000 l die stunde

an meinen teich habe ich mittlerweile seid ca. 3 jahren eine teichheizung hängen, die dafür sorgt das die wasser temperaturen nicht unter 3 grad sinken.

in dem jahr wurde das starke tauwetter sehr früh angekündigt und ich habe vorsorglich paar tage vorher die temperatur im teich auf 6 grad angehoben. 
dieser puffer von 3 grad hat vermutlich meinen koi das leben gerettet.

mein teich/ bachlauf  liegt an einem hang und durch den gefrorenen boden ist viel tauwasser in den teich bachlauf gelangt.
die teichheizung musste bei dem tauwetter  paar tage richtig  rödeln , das die temperatur im teich nicht unter 3 grad gesunken ist.
hatte schon die befürchtung das ich mit leitungswasser gegen die abfallende temperatur ankämpfen muss, aber die teichheizung hat es mit ach und krach gerade so geschafft.


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

an der stelle noch ein dickes danke an das moderatoren team.
wir hatten bereits im vorfeld schon das thema im chat , das es bei einigen teichen zur einer katastrophe kommen wird, wenn es zu dem angekündigten tauwetter kommt.

ich denke , das ihr mit euren plakativen hinweis_* “ bei starkem tauwetter mögliche probleme durch schmelzwasser im teich“*_ vielen fischen das leben gerettet habt.

an euren beispiel können sich wieder mal paar foren, eine dicke scheibe von euch abschneiden.


----------



## nieselinho (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
ich hab jtzt noch mal eine Frage. Hat mich etwas verwirrt: mein Teich ist 5m³ groß und hat ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen. Ingesamt sind 12 Goldfische im Wasser. Als die Temperatur gesunken ist, habe ich den Filter samt Pumpe abgebaut. War das jetzt ein Fehler? Bei den Temperaturen wäre das Wasser doch viel schneller ausgekühlt, wenn die Pumpe weiter gelaufen wäre. DIe letzten 2,5 Monate waren jetzt ohne Filter...

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## mitch (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo robin,




> Bei den Temperaturen wäre das Wasser doch viel schneller ausgekühlt, wenn die Pumpe weiter gelaufen wäre.


 
genau deswegen habe ich zur zeit auch keine pumpe/filter laufen


----------



## diwenge (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Ein hallo aus Paderborn,
Ich konnte gestern das erste Mal in meinem Teich sehen.  Wirklich trauriges Bild. Ein Stör lag am tot am Rand  in ca. 15 cm tiefe er muss wohl eingefroren sein, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann. Zusätzlich noch einen __ Wimpelkarpfen  auch er war eingefroren. Ich hoffe nur das meine Koi’s noch leben, hier kann ich Aufgrund des Eises noch nichts sehen. 
Muss aber gestehen, dass ich im November immer den Filter abbaue und auch keine Pumpe oder etwas ähnlichen am Laufen habe. Das hat ja auch in den letzten 10 Jahren immer hingehauen.
Sollte ich etwas am Laufen haben und wenn was? Was tut ihr gegen diese lange Eisperiode?


----------



## newbee (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Diwenge (hier könnte Dein Name stehen)
:willkommen bei den Teich verrückten.

ich glaube nicht das Dein Stör eingefroren ist.
Ich denke eher der ist Verhungert, oder fütterst Du Deinen Stör über den Winter

Zumindest einen Luftsprudler solltest Du im Teich haben damit dieser nicht ganz zufriert.


----------



## klaus e (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@ Peter / maritim
Welche Art von Teichheizung benutzt du? Habe schon mal gesucht, wurde aber nicht fündig.


----------



## diwenge (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Das Futter vom Stör liegt noch heute unangetastet auf dem Boden und mein Teich war komplett zugefroren. Ich habe keinen Eisfreihalter oder so. Wie ich jetzt hier gelesen habe war das das wohl mein Fehler. Kein freies Loch im Eis und viel zu viel Schmelzwasser in so kurzer Zeit. 

Ich könnte mich ohrfeigen :evil


----------



## Piddel (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

hätte nicht gedacht, dass bereits so viele Verluste entstanden sind. Besonders hart hat es ja Semmi und Stoer getroffen - nicht schön.

Hoffentlich geht nicht so weiter. Denn wir haben erst Mitte Januar und da kann noch allerhand in diesem Winter passieren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
ein wirklich furchtbares Szenario was man hier liest.

Dummerweise kann man keine Grundformel für diese Fälle (wie sie ja auch im letzten Winter schon vorgekommen sind) erstellen. Dafür sind unsere Teiche einfach zu unterschiedlich.

Die, die davongekommen sind  

@Peter:
Danke im Namen des Teams. Ich denke es war eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## newbee (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen
es ist traurig zu lesen das es schon wieder so viele nicht geschafft haben,

aber dieses Szenario wird sich jedes Jahr wiederholen, so schlimm es auch ist.


----------



## Dodi (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Nabend zusammen!

An alle Betroffenen: ich fühle mit Euch! :knuddel

Leider habe auch ich seit langem mal wieder Fischverlust zu beklagen:

2 kleine Nachwuchskoi aus dem letzten Sommer, die tot unterm Eis lagen. Waren wohl zu unerfahren und standen nicht auf dem Grund bei den anderen Fischen. 

Aber der schlimmste Verlust ist dieser wunderschöne, handzahme Ginrin-Showa, 
fast 60 cm groß und 3,5 kg schwer. Den hatten wir über 8 Jahre...
 
Er lag auf der Seite unter einer Eisscholle, war schon ziemlich schwach, so das ich zuerst dachte, er sei bereits tot. Als ich ihn raus gekeschert habe, bemerkte ich, das er noch lebte und habe ihn so schnell wie möglich in ein extra Becken mit Sprudler und Heizung, die das Wasser ganz langsam erwärmte, getan. Leider lag er auch dort meistens auf der Seite und heute Mittag ist er gestorben. 

Äußerlich konnte ich gerötete Flossen erkennen, kann aber durch das Liegen unterm Eis gekommen sein, sonst konnte ich nichts erkennen.

In die Kiemen habe ich auch geschaut, konnte aber nichts Auffälliges entdecken, sie waren kirschrot und nicht verklebt.

Ob es nun am Winter mit all seinen negativen Seiten liegt, das der große Koi gestorben ist, vermag ich nicht sagen zu können.

Der Filter ist über den Winter abgestellt, eine eisfreie Stelle ist jedoch immer vorhanden, da ein Luftsprudler ca. 20 cm unter der Oberfläche läuft.

Die anderen Koi machen bisher einen guten Eindruck, aber der Winter ist ja leider noch nicht vorbei...

Da bei unserer relativ großen Teichoberfläche auch viel Eis entsteht, sind wir am überlegen, ob wir uns nicht eine Teichheizung anschaffen sollten, um die Wassertemperatur beeinflussen zu können. 
Die Wassertemp. sind durch das Tauen des Eises ziemlich in den Keller gegangen, obwohl auch wir einiges an Eis abgefischt hatten. Schnee lag nicht viel auf dem Eis.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für uns?
Der Teich hat eine Oberfläche von ca. 60 m² und ein Volumen von rund 31.000 Litern.
Es sollte jedoch eine Heizung sein, die ans normale Stromnetz (230 V) angeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Dodi,
das tut mir richtig Leid um den sehr schönen Showa 

Zeigt aber das auch, dass erfahrene Koihalter (und das seid ihr ohne Zweifel) sich nie sicher sein können.
Aus den Nachbarteichen hier bei uns erkenne ich, dass Tosais mit den Temperaturen sehr viel Probleme haben. Viele sind gestorben, auch wenn die erforderlichen Maßnahmen getroffen wurden. Ich denke die haben einfach noch nicht die Stärke und Kondition um damit zurecht zu kommen.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich im richtigen Moment gehandelt habe, sicherlich hat mich das ein paar Euros gekostet, gibt mir aber die Hoffnung das es gut geht.

Hier noch eine kleine Geschichte eines 2-Jährigen Koi. Ein im Sommer 2009 gekaufter Koi (Tosai) durfte im letzten Winter noch in meiner IH überwintern. Das habe ich diesen Winter ja nicht gemacht, also muss er im Freien überwintern, mit den ersten kalten Nächten hat er mir wirklich Angst gemacht. Er lag seitlich auf dem Grund und schien Tot zu sein. Ein anstubsen allerdings zeigt mir das er Putzmunter ist. Auch heute noch liegt er komplett auf der Seite auf dem Grund. 
Ich glaube er kommt mit den derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen nicht wirklich zurecht, da er ja keinen Winter kennt. Aber ich sage mir.... da muss er einfach durch.


Edit: Hab ich noch vergessen. Ich werde für den nächsten Winter eine Abdeckung und eine Heizung bauen und den Teich auf min. 6° halten. Dann sollte nichts passieren. Das habe ich aus dem letzten und diesem Winter gelernt.


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



klaus e schrieb:


> @ Peter / maritim
> Welche Art von Teichheizung benutzt du? Habe schon mal gesucht, wurde aber nicht fündig.



hallo,

habe eine recht einfache teichheizung mit 3 kw
http://www.european-pond-service.com/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/profiheaternew.jpg
bei ebay bekommst du die dinger in hülle und fülle


----------



## Christine (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

ich hab dem Thema "Teichheizung" auf Anregung von Ulli mal einen eigenen Thread gegönnt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30136


----------



## Suse (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Guten Morgen,
soll ich auch mal etwas schönes berichten?
Unser Teich ist seit heute komplett eisfrei und wir haben auch in diesem Jahr keinen Verlust beklagen.
(man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, der Winter kann ja noch zurückkommen, ich weiß)
Wir hatten schon einen Winter wo uns der Teich restlos dicht gefroren war, über Wochen und wir echt Angst hatten.
Auch im letzten Winter 2009/2010, hat der Eisfreihalter irgendwann kapituliert, aber keine Toten.
Der jetzige Winter kam so plötzlich, das wir nicht einmal alle Blätter rausbekommen haben.
Auch ist der Teich nicht sooo tief wie ich mir das wünschen würde.
Unser (so vermute ich) Vorteil ist, unsere Koi sind allesamt in Norddeutschland geschlüpft
(also nichts besonderes), alle aus einem Jahrgang und nur drei kleine (von 2008) sind in unserem Teich geboren, also genauso robust.
Und sie bekommen kein Baumarktfutter/Discounterfutter.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, das wir weiterhin so viel Glück mit unseren Süßen haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@Elschen: Danke 

@Susi: Das freut mich zu lesen


----------



## Wanderra (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo

Mein Nachbar (Schwager) hat bis jetzt, soweit wir sehen konnten, 5große Kois verloren.
Es ist furchtbar Kois von über 60cm Größe tot unter dem Eis zusehen. Wenn es alle nicht geschafft haben sollten, wäre das der Supergau. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hey!
Also bei mir ist es gegen alle befürchtungen nach sehr positiv verlaufen bis jetzt!

Alle fische leben und ich hätte somit ziemlich ischer babygoldfische zum verschenken im frühling =)

Also wer interesse hat (Im großraum wien) -> PN


LG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Wanderra schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar (Schwager) hat bis jetzt, soweit wir sehen konnten, 5große Kois verloren.



Das muss doch mal ein Ende haben 

Oh man, wäre ich fertig wenn meine Lieben verkehrt herum schwimmen


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallöchen...

heute hatte ich dann endlich Gewissheit, Shyen hat den Winter auch nicht überstanden. 

Ist schon sehr ärgerlich. Auch sie hatte verpilzte Stellen am gesamten Körper. War kein schönes Bild. Jetzt werde ich den Rest natürlich genau beobachten, nicht dass sich einer von ihnen angesteckt hat.

Eis ist fast weg. Eine größere und eine kleine Scholle treiben noch durch den Teich. Der Rest der Truppe schwimmt aber munter durch den Teich.

Abwarten... Morgen werde ich erst mal die Wasserwerte kontrollieren.

Wünsche auch allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Wanderra (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo

Leider reissen die schlechten Nachrichten nicht ab.
Mein Schwager hat alle Kois eingebüßt. Wir haben 12 tote Kois geborgen.
Es waren zwar nicht meine, aber mir war davon richtig übel! Ein Bild des Jammers!
So was hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Na son Mist auch.

Hast du ein paar Daten für uns, also Teichgröße etc. Kann man nur von lernen. Und was er unternommen hat, also Filter aus und so etwas.

Und glaub mir, wenn ich so etwas lese tut das richtig weh


----------



## tipit (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

N`abend,

so nebenbei möchte ich verlauten lassen, dass bei uns gestern ein größerer toter __ Goldfisch ( 25cm) unter dem letzten Eisrest gefunden wurde. :shock
Die Stelle ist im Flachwasserbereich. Er hatte keine Verletzungen, vermutlich war er im Flachwasser eingefroren, als es so kalt war.
Die anderen Fische sind heute alle in Bewegung, sehr träge, aber die sitzende Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst.
Die kleineren sind schon in den oberen Zonen unterwegs.
Heute Morgen habe ich eine kleine Menge Sinkfutter in den Teich geworfen.
Ich konnte aber nicht genau sehen, ob die Fische dieses angenommen haben.

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Regs (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Nabend Tipit,
das tut mir leid um Deinen __ Goldfisch. Menno und so ein Großer. :


----------



## canis (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Das ist ja wirklich echt schlimm, was man hier so alles lesen muss. Bisher scheint es bei uns wesentlich glimpflicher abgelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Inken (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Moin!

Nach über einer Woche Tauwetter taut auch endlich der Teich an.

Auch bei uns gibt es Verluste.. 

Am Ufer, wo ich heute zum ersten Mal wieder flüssiges Wasser sehen konnte, habe ich zwei graue Goldi-Kinder gefunden. In der Mitte, wo das Eis noch recht dick ist, kann man im Eis drei tote Fischleiber ausmachen.. Vermutlich auch Goldis, schimmern rötlich durch das Eis.. 

Obwohl ich immer ein Loch frei gehalten habe...


----------



## holly1357 (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hi,

also wenn ich das hier lese, wird mir auch ein wenig unwohl, 12 Tote fische, und der winter ist noch nicht vorbei....und wenn dann auch noch koi mit 60cm dabei sind, sollte man vielleicht überlegen das hobby zu wechsel..... briefmarken sind auch ganz nett...

aber kopfschüttel..... ich habe seit jahren keine winterverluste....

und wenn der teich zu weit abkühlt, dann muß ich halt gegensteuern, ich bin für die tiere verantwortlich, die können nicht in die warme stube.... da muß der halter was dagegen tun.

sorry, für sowas habe ich kein verständnis.

gruß holly


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Holly.

Ohne Einzelheiten zu kennen, finde ich solche "Ansagen" schon etwas daneben.... ich glaube kaum, dass irgendjemand leichtfertig oder wissentlich das Leben seiner Fische aufs Spiel gesetzt hat.

Vorverurteilt ist immer schnell....


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
ich schließe mich Annetts Meinung an. 
Ich möchte jedoch keine "Hexenjagd" eröffnen ob anderer Meinungen zu einem Thema... :?.
Es ist nun mal nicht einfach, einen Gartenteich über den Winter zu bringen. Die threads hierzu haben mir sehr geholfen. Mit etwas Glück bin ich nicht von Verlusten betroffen, habe aber auch keine besonders empfindlichen Arten im Teich. Das ändert aber wenig daran, wie ich einen Teich über den Winter bekomme. Anspruchsvollere Arten benötigen nur etwas mehr an "Action" in dieser Hinsicht.
Somit hilft dieser thread, seinen Teich in Richtung "Winterfestigkeit" zu verbessern.


----------



## Boxerfan (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

:beten1Habe jetzt alle wiedergesehen. Zum Glück keine verluste zu beklagen. Auch meinen __ Graskarpfen und den Welsen geht es gut. Die Goldorfen und die beiden Koi`s hatte ich vorher schon gesehen. betteln schon nach Futter.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Candira (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Letzten Winter gab es praktisch einen Totalverlust am naheliegenden Waldsee. Massen von 
Fischen mussten dort nach dem Tauwetter tot aus dem Wasser geborgen werden. 
Dieser See hat einen Durchmesser von ca 150 Metern, einen Zu- und Abfluß und viel __ Schilf.  

Auch in der Natur, kann es also zu solchen Katastrophen kommen. 



Auf meinem Gartenteich schwimmt eine ca 15 cm dicke Eisdecke, der Rand ist angetaut, die 
Unterwasserpflanzen sind grün und bilden Luftblasen. Tote Fische hab ich zum Glück nicht. :beten


----------



## Piddel (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



holly1357 schrieb:


> aber kopfschüttel..... ich habe seit jahren keine winterverluste....



Schön für Dich ! Ansonsten sind die restlichen Kommentare für die Brause !

Piddel


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

 Ich werde ganz traurig, wenn ich das alles hier lese. Wie ihr euch fühlen müsst.
Da hätschelt man das ganze Jahr und steckt viel Zeit und Geld in sein Hobby und steht dann manchmal machtlos daneben und ist dem Wetter ausgeliefert.
Aber nun auch mal etwas positives.  Mein mittlerer Teich ist komplett aufgetaut und alle 6 Bitterlinge hab ich gesichtet.
Bei den Kois habe ich im Moment 7 Grad Wassertemperatur und wenn sie mich sehen strecken sie die __ Nase aus dem Wasser und wollen fressen.
Ich hoffe, daß beim nächsten Kälteeinbruch (der uns sicher nicht erspart bleiben wird) nicht mehr so viele Fische (besser gar keine) sterben müssen.


----------



## Piddel (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

:sauer

war eben am Teich. 

Angefangen hat es ja bei mir mit 1 kleinen (Liebling) Nachwuchs-Goldi. Aber jetzt gibt das abtauende Eis immer mehr Verluste frei. Mindestens 5 kleine Goldis und 3 große Bunki`s oder Goldis liegen im Eispanzer. Und ein Fröschì - von dem ich nichts wußte ! - liegt am Grund.

 ......werden bestimmt nicht die letzten sein .....

MfG
Peter


----------



## Wanderra (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Holly

Es wäre vieleicht besser wenn Du erst denkst und dann schreibst.
So einen Sch.......Kommentar kannst Du getrost für Dich behalten.
Wie kann man nur so ...............sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wanderra


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen, jetzt wo der Teich fast ganz Eisfrei ist, mußte ich leider noch 12 Fische ( Goldfische, Goldorfen) tot abfischen.

Ein Fisch, der noch lebend im Wasser schwimmt, habe ich mal fotografiert, weil dieser irgendwie merkwürdig schuppig aussieht.
Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand, trotz der schlechten Bilder sagen, was das sein könnte bzw. ob das was mit dem Fischsterben zu tun hat.

Gruß aus Nordkehdingen

Thomas


----------



## herbi (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Servus Thomas,....

schau mal da nach,....

http://www.koi-paradies.de/Probleme_mit_Schleimhaut.52.0.html

Du solltest den Kanditaten von einem Fachmann/-frau anschauen lassen,....

Ich wünsche viel Glück,...


----------



## canis (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Wanderra schrieb:


> Hallo Holly
> 
> Es wäre vieleicht besser wenn Du erst denkst und dann schreibst.
> So einen Sch.......Kommentar kannst Du getrost für Dich behalten.
> ...


Ruhig Blut. Ich denke, Holly wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Kommentar weder angebracht noch sachlich richtig war. Da brauchts keine Beleidigungen, weder von der einen noch der anderen Seite.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Thomas,
wenn du den Fisch retten möchtest, muss er ins Warme. Den hat es echt übel erwischt, wobei __ Parasiten hier wohl keine Rolle spielen. Eher hat ihn die Kälte so zugerichtet.

Also entweder raus aus dem Teich oder in ein paar Tagen tot aus dem Wasser fischen. Ist leider so


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Thomas,
tut mir sehr leid um deine Fische. Sieht mir auch nach einem ziemlichen Kälteschaden aus.
Hoffentlch kannst du noch was für ihn tun. Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo, alle zusammen, erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich mal versuchen den Fisch zu kriegen. Ist noch etwas zu beachten?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Totto (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

den Sanke konnte ich ja retten, er ist wieder top fit, allerdings haben sich meine Befürchtungen in Hinsicht meines Tancho, leider heute Morgen bestätigt.

Ich habe Ihn tot unter einer Ufermatte gefunden  , er war 45 cm gross. Glücklicherweise sind alle Anderen wohl auf.
Wenn wir im Frühjahr Ersatz kaufen, dann nur noch Kleine ca. 15 cm, dann ist das Risiko des Verlustes nicht ganz so hoch, denn den Kleineren bei uns geht es richtig gut. Der Tancho und der Sanke, sind beides Japan Koi, die scheinen wirklich nicht so robust zu sein. Beim Kauf, 06.2010, hatten beide 35 cm.

Gruss 

Torsten


----------



## fredi (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



holly1357 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also wenn ich das hier lese, wird mir auch ein wenig unwohl, 12 Tote fische, und der winter ist noch nicht vorbei....und wenn dann auch noch koi mit 60cm dabei sind, sollte man vielleicht überlegen das hobby zu wechsel..... briefmarken sind auch ganz nett...
> 
> ...



                               Moin holly
 Das Du dich für Deine Fische verantwortlich fühlst kann man in Deinem Beitrag vom 20.01.2007 nachlesen. Da schreibst Du ,ich wäre froh wenn mein Nachwuchs erfrieren würde.
Also häng Dich nicht soweit aus dem Fenster.


                              Fredi


----------



## Sternotherus 95 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
in diesem Jahr hab ich meine 7 Shibunkis,meine 5 Goldfische,meinen Butterfly Koi und meinen albino __ Graskarpfen verloren.Also eigentlich alle Fische bis auf die Katzenwelsen,von denen nichts zu sehen ist. Hoffentlich haben wenigstens die es geschaft.


----------



## pichu (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo! für alle die auch lieblinge verlohren haben mein herzliches beileid , ich fühle mit euch und weiss genau wie sehr ihr an euren fischen hängt , ich hoffe für uns alle das das schlimmste für diesen winter vorbei ist :beten . (zu holly das mit den briefmarken solltest du dir mal für dich überlegen ) liebe grüsse aus ge


----------



## Inken (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Danke, Pichu! :knuddel

Zu Holly sag ich jetzt nüscht mehr, dazu sind genug Worte gefallen.. 

Heute war der erste eisfreie Tag!

Meine traurige Bilanz nach 5 Wochen Dauerfrost:

 
15 tote Goldfischkinder (eins ist nicht auf dem Foto) 

Die vier großen Goldis ziehen gemächlich ihre Runden, die verbliebenen Nachwuchsgoldis haben mir neugierig beim Ausputzen am Teich zugeschaut und auch die __ Sonnenbarsche scheinen wohlauf. Immerhin.. _*seufz*_


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Fühl dich gedrückt Inken 

Hast du denn die Ursache fest machen können ?


----------



## pichu (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

 das ist so traurig ! weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst ich würde dir gerne welche schenken wir haben viel goldi nchwuchs die den winter auch gut überstanden haben . fühl dich gedrückt


----------



## Conny (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Och Inken :knuddel
Bei uns sind seit 2 Jahren wieder 2 Verluste zu beklagen, die beiden __ Sonnenbarsche 
Wie alt die waren  aber auch wieder die größten im Teich.
Die anderen schwimmen jetzt schon wieder munter im Teich oben auf Futtersuche.
An der Tür habe ich einen Marienkäfer krabbelnd vorgefunden. Ein anderer sonnte sich im Winterquartier oben auf.


----------



## Inken (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Danke, ihr zwei! :knuddel

Einige der Fische waren an der Oberfläche im Eis eingefroren. Was hat sie bloß dorthin gelockt? Ich hatte doch immer ein Loch im Eis.. Wahrscheinlich war das Loch zu klein mit gerade mal 30cm Durchmesser..

Danke dir für das Angebot, Pichu! Aber es sind noch genug Nachwuchskinder da. Schau mal [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]hier[/URL], Fotos von heute Nachmittag.

Aber es gibt ja auch noch so etwas wie eine natürliche Auslese, nur die Robusten und Starken kommen durch den Winter. Die Schwachen und Kränklichen bleiben zurück und können sich so im nächsten Frühjahr nicht mit in den Genpool einbringen.

Das red' ich mir jetzt einfach mal ein! 

Danke euch beiden!


----------



## Christine (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Och Inken und alle anderen - fühlt Euch kräftig :knuddel

Es tut mir sehr leid, dass es wieder so viele Verluste gibt. 

Wenn ich mir alle Berichte anschaue, scheint es mir schwierig, die Ausfälle auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Das ultimative Rezept scheint es nicht zu geben


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass es Zig-Jahre gut geht und dann kommt der Gau.

Und sicher gibt es kein Rezept für eine erfolgreiche Überwinterung. Es sei denn man packt ne Heizung mit ein paar KW in den Teich und lässt den Teich nie zufrieren. Das klappt immer.

Ich selbst hatte ja schon am Anfang der Kälteperiode zu kämpfen Aber nun schient es sich eingespielt zu haben.

Aber wie schon woanders geschrieben, das mache ich nicht mehr mit. Ich habe nach den letzten beiden Wintern meine Lehren gezogen. Nun wird gehandelt.


----------



## guenter (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

o, Inken, 
das sind aber sehr viel. Hoffe das noch welche überleben.
Bei mir ist es bei den einen geblieben, hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## holly1357 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hi,

hab ich euch jetzt auf den schlips getreten, oder was.... die krönung ist, das in meinen alten posts gesucht wird, ob ich auch schon probleme hatte....

na egal, was ich in den letzten post gelesen habe, ihr habt zwar verluste, aber keiner schreibt dazu warum.... .wie ein paar posts vor mir, stand auch schon, wie ist denn die teichsituation, volumen, besatz, filter....

ihr stellt mich hier an den pranger, weil ich einfach mal meine meinung dazu gesagt habe.....

aber nochmal, wenn man ohne filter fährt, und keinen entspechenden teilwasserwechsel im winter macht, und eigentlich nur hofft das alles gut geht. das war das was ich meinte.... man muß sich halt auch kümmern, und wenn ich die temperatur anheben muß , wie koi-uwe so gut erklärt hat, dann dürfte eigentlich auch nichts fehlen....

und mir ging es auch hauptsächlich um den post mit den 12 koi....

weil normal ist das nicht.....

kam da inzwischen ne beschreibung vom teich???

es waren nen haufen posts dabei wo ich ausgerichtet wurde, aber gelesen hab ich eigentlich nichts davon.


gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

ich hab nochmal nachgesehen, es gibt noch keine beschreibung vom teich, dann kann es doch nicht so wichtig gewesen sein, eben schade um die 12 Koi.... vielleicht sollte man eher diese leute beschimpfen, aber egal.... 
und der jenige der in den alten posts gestöbert hat, um mich darzustellen, hat grade mal 15 posts und 3500l...

für mich ist es OK..... aber ich sage halt meine meinung.....

gruß holly


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Seid doch nett zueinander.
Mit Stänkerei ist keinem Fisch geholfen.
(Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben; man sollte doch beimThema bleiben)


----------



## pichu (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

holly !dich will hier niemand in irgendeiner art angreifen . aber du unterstellst uns hier sachen die einfach nicht war sind . ich denke mal fast alle hier versuchen so gut es geht ihre fische über den winter zu bringen . fast alle auch ich machen regelmäsigen teichwasserwechsel, und sorgen für ausreichend belüftung im teich. und die ursache für dieses ganze desaster ist nunmal die schnelle schneeschmelze. aber was sage ich dir das überhaubt ?steht doch an allen ecken hier im forum . bitte erst lesen dann urteilen


----------



## baddie (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

moin, 

so dann mal was positives : 
Bei mir ist nach dieser (wahrscheinlich aber nicht letzten Kälteperiode) anscheinend alles i.o. 

Keinerlei sichtbare Verluste allerdings ist es für mich auch schwer die Fische alle zu finden. 
Alles was grösser ist steht noch recht träge am Boden im Tiefwasser und bei mir ist das Wasser im Winter immer ein wenig . Kann zwar bis zum Grund schauen aber so wirklich erkennen kann man einen braunen __ Goldfisch nicht wenn er still am Boden steht .

Ich habe wie immer(seit 1982)  keinerlei Maßnahmen ergriffen abgesehen von einer 1m² grossen Eisfreien Stelle in der Teichmitte. Kein Schneeschippen, keine Pumpe oder Filter, kein Teilwasserwechsel und auch keine Heizung.  Abgesehen vom letzten Winter wo es alle grösseren Fische bei mir erwischt hat bin ich damit auch immer gut gefahren und ich werde es auch weiterhin so handhaben und den teich im Winter in Ruhe lassen. 
Allerdings habe ich im letzten Frühjahr das Wasservolumen annähernd verdreifacht und die Teichoberfläche fast verdoppelt und auch schwimmen bei mir nur....ich sag mal winterharte Fische im Teich (u.a. Goldfische,__ Stichlinge,Orfen und 3 "norddeutsche" Kois) 

Mal ne andere Frage. Ich lese hier das Ihr teilweise Futter gebt und Euch wundert das sie nicht fressen ? Also meine schwimmen weder rum geschweige denn sie fressen würden. 
Ich stelle die Fütterung eigentlich immer mitte Oktober so langsam ein und beginne frühestens im März wieder mit dem Füttern. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MadDog (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

*Glück und Pech liegen dicht beieinander !!*

Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, da alle meine Fische den Winter gut überstanden haben. Kein einziger Toter zu beklagen. Der Teich ist eisfrei und hat schon wieder 9° an der Oberfläche.
Aber heute habe ich festgestellt, das einer meiner großen Kois Pilzbefall hat. Bin natürlich sofort zu einem Koiexperten bei einem Koihändler gefahren und habe den Fisch begutachten lassen und die notwendige Medizin geholt.
Ich hoffe das diese hilft und ich alle meine Lieblinge über den Winter bringe und das es nicht wieder Tiefsttemperaturen gibt wie bereits vorausgesagt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Man sind das viele Verlustmeldungen die letzten Tage... da kommt man ja gar nicht hinterher.

Mein Mitleid gilt den Besitzern, zum glück wurde ich bisher verschohnt.



Andi1104 schrieb:


> Hier auf dem Foto kann man das schön sehen, der blau weiß orange ist der mit der "Spitzklappe" wie ich ihn nenne. Man kann das gespitzte Maul sogar ein wenig erkennen.


ÄHM... den Fisch, den man auf dem Foto sieht (der komplett eingekreiste (nicht der links)  ist eine Krausche (oder vielleicht ein __ Giebel)...aber definitiv kein Koi.

Trotzdem Doof, das er in der misslichen Lage ist


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Es tut mir sehr leid für Euch, zu lesen, daß derart große Verluste bereits aufgetreten sind.
War gerade mal nachschauen, hier scheint es GsD gut gegangen zu sein.
Wassertemp. 8°C, Harald hat gestern den Luftsprudler angemacht, die grösseren Sarasa und unsere 3 blauen Shubis schwimmen alle an der Oberfläche, betteln augenscheinlich schon um Futter. Da wir ihenn ein gutes Winterpolster angefüttert hatten, dürfte es okay sein, daß wir mit dem Anfüttern noch eine Weile warten werden.


----------



## Christian Scholze (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

auch ich habe dieses Jahr schon 4 große Koi's zu beklagen.
Was mache ich falsch?
Habe einen großen Teich, tiefste Stelle 1,80 mit Grotte.
Eine Belüftungspumpe war ständig im Einsatz. Habe den Schnee nicht runter geschoben.
Gebt mir bitte eure Erfahrungen und Ratschläge. Besitze den Teich erst 4 Jahre.
Voriges Jahr waren ungefähr 12 Koi's draufgegangen.
Warte geduldig auf eure Meinungen.


----------



## schorse2 (16. Jan. 2011)

*Auch mich hat es erwischt Fischsterben*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

Nach dem der Schnee und das Eis auf dem Teich weg waren fand
ich 3 meiner Kois an der Wasseroberfläche Tot.
Einer von 50 cm und zwei andere von 45 cm 4 kleine von
15cm waren auch dabei.
Nun ist mein Teich Koi leer.
3 Goldfische und etwa 10 Bitterlinge haben überlebt.
Schuld daran war wohl der Plötzlich eingetretene Winter
mit 15cm Eisdicke und ca 20cm Schnee. 
Habe nicht daran gedacht LEIDER den Teich von Schnee
zu befreien so war er abgedunkelt vom Schnee 
Faulgase konnten sich entwickeln.
Folge davon schneller verbrauch von Sauerstoff.
Styroporlüfter hatte ich drin da aber von Schnee
bedeckt ohne funktion.

MfG Georg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo und :willkommen hier im Hobby-Gartenteich

@Christian:
Lest dir mal das hier und das hier durch, ich denke dann weiß du woran es gelegen haben könnte. Aber 4 Jahre ist ja nicht mehr ganz Neu.

In deinem Profil steht Teichvolumen 1000 Liter, kann ja nicht ganz stimmen oder?


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Servus Christian

Herzlich Willkommen

Das tut mir sehr leid mit deinen Koi 

Um Dir helfen zu können brauchen wir ein bisserl mehr Informationen und auch Bilder ....

Stell uns doch deinen Teich, die Bepflanzung, die Technik und den Besatz vor.

Hier wäre der richtige Platz dafür


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Servus Georg

Auch Dir ein 

Herzliches Willkommen

Auch um Dir helfen zu können wären mehr Info`s notwendig ...

Deinen Teich kannst gerne hier vorstellen ...


----------



## schorse2 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Helmut,

habe meinen Teich nun Vorgestellt.

Gruß Georg


----------



## Annett (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen.

Allen Teichbesitzern mit Fischverlusten auch von mir Herzliches Beileid. :knuddel Fühlt Euch still gedrückt!

Bei uns gibt es eine gute und gleichzeitig nicht ganz so gute Nachricht.

*Gut:* Unser alter Teich hat die erste starke Frostperiode inkl. auftauen ohne menschliche Hilfe sehr gut überstanden.
Keine sichtbaren Fischverluste (Goldis + 1 Sonnenbarsch vom letzten TT), keine sichtbaren toten __ Frösche. 
Das Wasser ist bräunlich verfärbt, wie jedes Frühjahr, es liegt einiges an Weidenblättern im Teich und die Armleuchteralge hat sich wie verrückt ausgebreitet. :shock
Es wurde kein Loch freigehalten, es wurde kein Eis und kein Schnee entfernt. Jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass der Teich langsamer abgetaut ist, wie bei einigen anderen von Euch. 
Zumindest taute unser neuer Naturteich recht langsam ab und der liegt nur 5 km entfernt vom alten.
Der alte (__ Goldfisch)Teich gehört uns seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr - ich schaue dort nur noch ab und an nach dem Rechten. 

Die *etwas schlechtere Nachricht* ist also aus meiner Sicht: 
Man kann einfach keine allgemeinverbindliche Aussage treffen, woran es wirklich liegt, dass einige trotz umfangreicher Wintervorbereitungen Fischverluste erleiden und andere ohne Zutun dieses Jahr keine oder eben doch welche erleiden. 

Ist es doch der Faktor Tauwasser, der die Temperaturen u.U. extrem schnell sinken läßt?
Ist es ein Überbesatz, der den Sauerstoffgehalt ohne grüne Unterwasserpflanzen, welche im Winter noch O2 produzieren, zu schnell absinken läßt?

Bei uns hatte es im Frühjahr 2009 über 100 tote Frösche und vereinzelte tote Fische (1 __ Nase, junge Goldfische mit 1-2 cm, Sonnenbarsch) gegeben. Da war die Eisdecke aber auch dicker + länger auf dem Teich und die Armleuchteralge sind nicht so gewuchert...


----------



## Wanderra (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Holly

Mit dem an den Pranger stellen, ging nach meiner Meinung nach, von Deiner Seite aus. Du unterstellst ganz bewußt, allen die Fische in diesem Winter verloren haben, sich nicht ausreichend um Ihre Tiere gekümmert zu haben.
Das ist in meinen Augen unterste Schublade. 
Mehr möchte ich zu dieser Sache auch nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,


pichu schrieb:


> holly !dich will hier niemand in irgendeiner art angreifen .


Nun, ich habe schon gegenseitige Angriffe gelesen ...



pichu schrieb:


> aber du unterstellst uns hier sachen die einfach nicht war sind . ich denke mal fast alle hier versuchen so gut es geht ihre fische über den winter zu bringen . fast alle auch ich machen regelmäsigen teichwasserwechsel, und sorgen für ausreichend belüftung im teich. und die ursache für dieses ganze desaster ist nunmal die schnelle schneeschmelze.


Das ist aber nun mal nicht das einzige Kriterium.
Ich habe keine Lust, mich hier auf eine unerwünschte Grundsatzdiskussion einzulassen, aber diese technischen Maßnahmen sind ja oft dazu gedacht, (zu) kleine Teiche mit (zu) viel Besatz bei Filterung und Fütterung zu ermöglichen.

Und wenn du mal in die Profile derjenigen schaust, die besonders wütend auf das Posting von Holly reagiert haben, wirst du da auch Teiche finden, die für Kois recht klein dimensioniert und flach sind.

Nur mal als Beispiel und Anhaltspunkt, Norbert Jorek schreibt zur Teichtiefe in naturnahen Teichen ohne diese Maßnahmen zur "Winterpflege":


> Weil der Boden durch absterbende Pflanzenteile nach oben wächst: Planen Sie eine Wassertiefe von einem Meter, bei größeren Teichen besser 1,2m.
> [...]
> Kois (Japanische Farbkarpfen) benötigen für eine sichere Überwinterung eine Tiefe von 2m


Durch Technikeinsatz ist sicherlich viel möglich. Dennoch hätte ich es mir gewünscht, wenn in diesem Thread auch deutlich darauf hingewiesen worden wäre, dass mit Teilwasserwechsel und Belüftung auch nicht alles möglich ist, und dass nicht in jeden Teich Kois und ähnliche Fische gehören. Es gibt ja noch weitere Möglichkeiten außer Briefmarken sammeln 

Grüße, Stefan

Zitate aus:
Norbert Jorek - Beispielhafte Gartenteiche
5. aktualisierte Auflage 1987
S. 22 und 42


----------



## Andi1104 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Andreas (Zermalmer),

doch das ist zu 100% ein Koi, hat nur eine mißbildung. aber den habe ich gestern leider tot aus dem Wasser gefischt, er hatte mittlerweile 26cm und war etwa 3 Jahre alt. Bis jetzt und hoffentlich für das restliche Jahr mein erster Todesfall.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## alex.irmi (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Wahr gerade an meinen Teich ist komplett eisfrei Temperatur hab ich nicht gemessen Termometer vergessen. Winterverluste hab ich eine Forelle knapp 35 cm  mein Auslauf ist auch wider aufgetaut Gott sei dank meine __ Störe hab ich auch gleich ein bisschen gefüttert


----------



## GABY123 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinen Koi im Winter ?*

Hallo brauche dringend hilfe unser Teich ist endlich aufgetaut ,und das grauen wurde sichtbar.alle kois tot und das wohl schon länger .müßen wir das komplette wasser wechseln


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Servus Gabi

Herzlich Willkommen

Erstmal ... es tut mir um deine Koi sehr leid 

Um Dir zu helfen würden wir mehr Infos brauchen ...

Welche Technik, welche Bepflanzung  auch Bilder können helfen .... 

Würde Dich bitten, stelle uns deinen Teich hier mal vor ....


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Gabi und

:willkommen bei uns im Forum!

Schade um Deine Fische! 

Stinkt das Wasser denn, waren die Fische quasi schon in "Auflösung" begriffen? 
Hast Du mal die Wasserwerte gemessen?

Ich würde u. U. die Hälfte des Wassers tauschen und im zeitigen Frühjahr den Filter anschmeissen, gut einfahren lassen, bevor dann im Sommer neue Fische in den Teich kommen.


----------



## Petra1970 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo

Ich habe auch einige tote Fische, 3 Goldorfen und einige __ Kleinfische Moderlischen und sowas, habe da nur solche Fische drinne zum Mücken fressen. Also nichts großes und keine unmengen, fütter auch nicht.
Was mich noch mehr wundert sind 2 Tote Teichfrösche dachte die können kälte viel besser haben wie die Fische?

Ne andere vermutlich blöde frage was ist mit den Seerosen? Darum habe ich den Teich weil ich Seerosen liebe muß ich mir da Sorgen machen.
Letzten Winter, war der erste, ist alles gut gegangen, auch mit den Fischen.


Gruß Petra


----------



## schorse2 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Petra,

Glaube nicht das nur die Kälte dafür verantwortlich ist das die 
Fische tot sind sondern Eine dicke Eisschicht + viel Schnee
Teiche werden dadurch abgedunkelt und es endsteht Sauerstoffmangel
im Teich.
Wenn die Seerosen tief genug im Teich sind besteht keine Gefahr.

Gruß Georg


----------



## holly1357 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hi,

@ StefanBO, deinem post nach, hast du ganz genau verstanden was ich meine..... 

in einem winter wie diesem rächen sich die fehler die man gemacht hat, sei es überbesatz, fehlende teichtiefe, falsches futter, fehlende belüftung, zu kaltes wasser, felende hygiene, zu wenig volumen....

ich will aber auch sagen, ändert vielleicht erst mal was im früher bevor ihr neue fische einsetzt... sonst lesen wir nächstes jahr wieder die gleichen posts.....  euer fischhändler, baumarkt etc freuen sich auf euren besuch.... aber ein koizüchter bzw händler, wenn ihr dem sagt, ihr hattet einen verlust von 12 koi.... dann wird der auch erst mal stutzig.. 

klar, ich hab nen riesen teich, aber ich hab auch klein angefangen, und hab festgestellt, wenn man einen hohen besatz haben will, auch einiges im winter dafür tun muß, und hab vor 6 Jahren extrem erweitert....

beispiel aus einem anderen post, "ich habe einen 10 Liter mörtelkubel eingegraben, wieviele Koi kann ich einsetzen...."

und schreibt doch bitte auch mal etwas über eure teichverhältnisse.... Wanderra besonders angesprochen, denn da kam das post mit den 12 toten koi her, wo man immer noch nicht weiss, waren es 10000l oder 100.000l, ein oder zwei meter tief..... 12 von 15 oder 12 von 100 fischen.....

ich möchte eigentlich nur helfen und schlimmeres verhindern.


gruß holly


----------



## buddler (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo zusammen!
mich würde mal brenned interessieren,ob irgendwelche eingriffe während des winters bei den verlusten getätigt wurden.sei es schneefegen auf dem eis oder wasserwechsel im winter,etc.....
möchte nur wissen,ob da vielleicht ein zusammenhang bestehen könnte.
die die verluste hinnehmen mußten seien alle herzlichst gedrückt.
gruß jörg


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Mathias,
bei mir gab es - dank' an die Umstände :beten - keine Verluste.
Ich habe mich weder um Schneefegen, noch um Minimierung der Eisdecke bemüht. Mein Einlauf erflogte auf 1 m Breite in 40 cm Tiefe. Das Teichwasser wurde mit 300W nachgeheizt, was den PF/BF ständig freihielt. Die Temperatur im PF/BF sank nie unter +4°C.
Die UW_PFlanzen sind trotz Eis- und Schneedecke gewachsen, was ich weniger verstanden habe... :?.


----------



## Thomas#43 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo zusammen,

nach den vielen negativen Mitteilungen mal was positives. Mein Teich, ca. 8000l und 1m tief also nicht sehr groß, war auch komplett zu und zusätzlich ca. 40cm Schnee drauf. Besatz 7 Koi's 25-40cm, Hab den Teich seit 7 Jahren und bisher keinen Fischverlußt gehabt. Der Filter ist im Winter aus, ich lasse aber den Wasserfall an. Temperatur messe ich nicht und die Wasserwerte nehme ich manchmal im Sommer. Es scheint also auch ohne größeren Aufwand zu funktionieren ohne jemnden auf den Schlips zu treten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## VolkerN (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Thomas#43 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach den vielen negativen Mitteilungen mal was positives. Mein Teich, ca. 8000l und 1m tief also nicht sehr groß, war auch komplett zu und zusätzlich ca. 40cm Schnee drauf. Besatz 7 Koi's 25-40cm, Hab den Teich seit 7 Jahren und bisher keinen Fischverlußt gehabt. Der Filter ist im Winter aus, ich lasse aber den Wasserfall an. Temperatur messe ich nicht und die Wasserwerte nehme ich manchmal im Sommer. Es scheint also auch ohne größeren Aufwand zu funktionieren ohne jemnden auf den Schlips zu treten.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

sicher tut es das unter Umstaenden auch ohne groesseren Aufwand ...bei deinem Teich in der Lage bei den Temperaturentwicklungen vor Ort, in der geografischen Position, bei den spezifischen Wasserwerten, dem Alter der Fische usw. usw. 

Mit anderen Worten: Jeder Teich ist aufgrund seiner Bauart, dem Pflanzen- und Fischbestand sowie seiner Lage individuell. 

Selbst wenn zwei Teiche auf Nachbargrundstuecken an einem Hang liegen (der Eine in exponierter Lage mit haeufig starken __ Winden ...der andere in geschuetzter Lage) kann die Entwicklung grundsaetzlich anders verlaufen.

Ich habe grossen Respekt vor dem Aufwand der von Vielen hier betrieben wird und ich glaub wohl jeder der Tiere sein eigen nennt fuehlt sich fuer sie verantwortlich und will das Beste fuer sie tun. 

Es gibt keine pauschale Loesung ...und DEN Weg wie man sich am Besten verhaelt gibt es wohl auch nicht. 

Ich selber habe zum Beispiel festgestellt das ich die Wassertemperatur immer wieder argwoehnisch im Auge behalte seit ich einen entsprechenden Sensor im Teich installiert habe ;-) ...im letzten Jahr habe ich mir um die Wassertemperatur keine groesseren Sorgen gemacht (war mein erster Teichwinter). 

Was jemand in dieser Hinsicht alles unternimmt steht darueber hinaus auch in Zusammenhang mit den Erfahrungen die man gemacht hat. Wenn einer der Fische eine Kaelteperiode tatsaechlich nicht ueberlebt wird man um so mehr tun damit sowas nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## Wanderra (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Holly

Hier die gewünschten Daten.
Teichvolumen ca. 30000 Liter, etwa 1,70m tief, 12 von 12 Kois sind tot, Filter lief gedrosselt durch.
Auserdem war der Teich großflächig mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt.
Keine Ahnung was da passiert ist.

Wanderra


----------



## Petra1970 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo

Also ich habe nichts am Teich im Winter gemacht. 
Der einzige unterschied zu den anderen Jahren ist, das der Teich jetzt von ende 2009 ist und wir hier im Münsteland normal nie, so lange, so viel Schnee haben.
Erstaunlicher weise paddelt da munter ein kleiner ich vermute __ Goldfisch jetzt rum, so ca 5 oder 6 cm.

Gut am alten Teich waren natürlich schon mehr alte Pflanzen die ich immer erst im Frühjahr sauber gemacht habe.
Da ist bei einem neueren Teich natürlich noch nicht so viel.
Fische sind da von selbstgekommen, waren auch nur so kleine aber.

Gruß Petra


----------



## alundra (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen
Zuerst, mein Beileid an alle mit Verlusten im Bestand.

Ich bin einer der unerfahrenen, 3.Teichjahr . Keine Verluste ( Glück gehabt ? )
Zu meinen Bedingungen: 5 Koi 1 jährige max 20cm der kleinste von 2 neuen im August hat ca.8-10cm.
Alle Wohlauf Wassertemperatur 5 Grad.Habe ein paar Pellets Sinkfutter reingeworfen zum Test,fressen sogar.
Zum Teich 5500 Liter ( wird im April auf 15000 erweitert ) keine Pumpe seit dem ersten Frost.Nur ein Teichbelüfter Oase Aqua OXY 1000 in Betrieb.Teich war bis auf ca. 0,25m² zugefroren.
Wassertemperatur am Sprudelloch 0,5 Grad im Teich auf 1,4 m Tiefe ? habe leider keine Tiefenmessung.
Alles Tauwasser ist komplett in den Teich abgelaufen.Die Fische waren während der Frostperiode in einer sogenannten Gammelecke. Eine ziemlich grosse Falte in der Teichfolie.Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit PVC kleben und möchte mich erst im April versuchen die neue Folie Faltenfrei zu verlegen.

Nun zu meinen Vermutungen:

Eigentlich habe ich ja vieles Falsch gemacht wenn ich überlege was ich in den letzten Monaten in Koi Foren alles gelesen habe.
Was ist bei mir anders ist als an vielen anderen Teichen?
Ich habe zur Zeit die hälfte vom Teich als Flachzone max 80cm.Diese ist mittlerweile fast zur hälfte mit Unterwasserpflanzen besiedelt.
Ist es also doch der Sauerstoffmangel und nicht die Kälte welche unsere lieben in den Tod treibt?
Bedeutet es im Umkehrschluss,Wenn große Koi,resultierend keine Pflanzen( da Koifutter) dann beheizen und Ozon hinzugeben oder mit Totalverlust rechnen durch Sauerstoffmangel ?

Ich weiss nicht ob ich damit Recht habe,ist nur eine Idee, da mir die jahrelange Erfahrung fehlt.
Meine Kois sind aber auf keinen Fall robuster als andere , da verschiedene Händler und noch keiner
war im Winter draußen.


----------



## Stoer (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

habe hier ja schon von meinem diesjährigen Totalverlust berichtet.
Hier noch die Bilder vom Elend.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Oh man, das bricht mir das Herz, sieht doch der Chagoi aus wie meine Fritzi 

Der Teich beim Nachbarn ist nun auch Eisfrei und.......... Totalverlust. 
11.000 Liter, 1,30 Meter, immer eine Stelle offen gehalten. Ich bin sicher auch hier war es die Kälte.

Dieser Winter ist noch schlimmer als der letzte, hatte ich nicht gedacht und... er ist noch nicht vorbei


----------



## klaus e (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Mag man sich ja alles gar nicht mehr anschauen ....
Aber die Ursachen müssen wir finden, damit sich dieses Drama nicht wiederholt.
Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass es die Kälteentwicklung durch die rasche Schneeschmelze war.
Den Einfluss eines ebenso rasch gesunkenen pH-Wertes schließe ich jetzt (zumindest für meinen Teich) aus. Hatte ja direkt nach der Katastrophe den pH-Wert mit 4,5 gemessen, allerdings bei lausigen Teichwassertemperaturen. Habe dann gestern den Test wiederholt und dazu das Wasser auf Raumtemperatur kommen lassen. Ergebnis: 6,5 und damit fast im grünen Bereich.
Normalerweise messe ich 7 bis 7,5.
Zurzeit paddeln ja nur noch die 3 Shubumkins im Becken, der Sprudler sprudelt durch. Ohne vernünftige Teichheizung (Meinungsbildung über System in Arbeit) und stabile, schneeabhaltende Abdeckung kommt mir vorerst kein zusätzlicher Fisch in den Teich.


----------



## VolkerN (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Stoer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe hier ja schon von meinem diesjährigen Totalverlust berichtet.
> Hier noch die Bilder vom Elend.
> Anhang anzeigen 78946 Anhang anzeigen 78947



Hallo Peter,

so etwas erleben zu muessen mus schrecklich sein. Die armen Tiere. Da fehlen mir die Worte.


----------



## Bebel (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@Stoer
Tut mir echt leid um Deine Fische, ich hoffe Du findest den Grund für diese Katastrophe.




Bisher scheine ich wohl Glück ¿ (Ironie) gehabt zu haben. 

Nach dem Auftauen sind scheinbar alle Fische munter. Bei fast 10 Grad Wassertemperatur zur Zeit "fragen die sogar schon mal nach Futter". 

Nur den einsamen Sonnenbarsch habe ich noch nicht gesehen - aber den sehe ich auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen selten - der gräbt sich ohnehin gerne mal im Schlamm ein. Ich hoffe er hat überlebt! 

Ich halte den Teich durchgehend mit Wasserbewegung offen (Luftsprudler dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche). Hatte im letzten Winter den Verlust dreier __ Silberkarpfen zu beklagen, als der Teich kurzfristig zugefroren war. Das wird mir so schnell nicht wieder passieren.

LG Bebel


----------



## Benseoo7 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie manche sich ein Loch buddeln ( oder machen lassen ) und meinen mit einer Folie,Wasser,Filter und ein paar Pflanzen dazu, dann klappt schon alles. Ist echt komisch, denn bei einem Auto oder Hauskauf werden auf die kleinsten Details und Fehler geachtet und hier geht es um Lebewesen!!! Ich bin nicht gerade der all wissende über Koi und Co aber die Grundkenntnisse, wie diese Tiere Artgerecht gehalten werden holt man sich vorher und nicht wenn es zu spät ist!!! Immer wieder traurig zu hören(lesen), wenn Leute auf die sogenannten Fachverkäufer mehr hören als selber mal Online ( vorher ) sich zu informieren. Möchte niemanden damit angreifen aber vielleicht den ein oder anderen einen Hinweis geben,das man sich besser einmal aktiv informieren sollte als aktiv Lebewesen zu Quälen!!!!! Hier ist alles kostenlos und mit freude wird man hier empfangen. Sehr informative Foren sind auch da. Was will man mehr?!?Bin echt froh hier zu sein. 
Nun aber zum Teich. Habe eine gründliche Reinigung im November gemacht inkl. Filteranlage, diese dann im Keller gelagert. Habe eine kleine 1600l/h Pumpe, die meinen tiefen-vordern Bereich eisfrei hält. Selbst der kleinste Nachwuchs hat bis jetzt überlebt.
MfG
Ben


----------



## holly1357 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hi,

wie sieht es denn bei den betroffenen teichen mit altlasten aus, was ich meine, seht ihr eure teichfolie am grund, komplett, oder nur zum teil, oder garnicht....

denn auch wenn der teich 1,7m tief ist, wie hoch ist denn der mulm.....

wenn da 20 cm drin sind ist das auch nicht ok, alles nur belastung fürs wasser.... bei mir sehe ich 80% der folie. der rest ist ganz leicht bedeckt....

vielleicht ist das die ursache.... 

gruß holly


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Dieser Winter ist noch schlimmer als der letzte, hatte ich nicht gedacht und... er ist noch nicht vorbei


Hallo Uwe,
dieser Winter ist einfach anders, als die der vorherige.
Das hab ich doch auch schon mal ganz am Anfang des Threads geschrieben.

Die Frost, Abkühlungs und Warm-Phasen sind nicht wirklich vorteilhaft und einfach anders als im letzten Winter.

Was bringt es, wenn bei leicht erhöhten Temps (4-10Grad) der Schnee abtaut, wenn es, nach Abschluss der Phase, direkt wieder kalt wird?
Nichts, wie man sieht.
Das Tauwasser drückt enorm auf die Teichwassertemperatur... und dann folgt direkt eine Kaltphase... Friert es nun nicht zu, dann kann sich die Wärme von unten nicht halten bzw. dafür sorgen, dass sich ein Polster (wieder) aufbaut...
Das ganze hat also gar keine Chance sich, durch Erdwärme und Umgebungstemperatur, zu erholen.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi,
genau das meinte ich ja auch. Der Winter kommt wieder und das Spielchen geht wieder los. Aber ich denke wir haben einiges lernen können und reagieren dieses mal besser. Hoffentlich :beten
Da für Morgen wieder etwas Frost angesagt ist, werde ich heute schon wieder die Pumpe drosseln und den Einlauf ändern.


----------



## koifischfan (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Wie lange hatte wir letztes Jahr eigentlich Winter, teichtechnisch gesehen? Frost, Schnee, Eis. Ich hatte da noch keine Wetterdaten.

Ich nehme jetzt mal drei Monate an. Diesen Winter war es erst Einer. Wenn ein Fisch schon nach einem Monat stirbt, sehe er doch nach zwei weiteren Monaten im Wasser bedeutend schlechter aus.

Darum schließe ich Sauerstoffmangel oder Faulgasüberschuß so gut wie aus.
Für zu niedrige Temperaturen spricht Einiges, es fehlen aber eure Werte.

Weiterhin sollten im Winter so alle zwei Wochen die Wasserwerte kontrolliert werden. Ich fange am Wochenende damit an.


----------



## Dodi (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi,

grad mal unsere Temperaturaufzeichnungen vom Winter 2009/2010 nachgesehen.
Demnach war leichter Frost ab Anfang Dezember, um den 20.12. herum 2-stellig, insgesamt 14 Frosttage.
Januar leichter bis mäßiger Dauerfrost, um den 24. herum 4 Tage 2-stellig, insges. 26 Frosttage.
Im Februar 17 Frosttage, davon einer zweistellig.
Und das ganze ging bis etwa Mitte März, hier auch nochmal 8 Frosttage.

= TOTAL 65 Frosttage.

Alles Angaben für Hamburg, nur gemessen die Tiefsttemperaturen.


----------



## koifischfan (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Und wie lange gab es eine geschlossene Teichdecke?


----------



## Dodi (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi,

ich meine, unser Teich war ab ca. 20.12. bis in den März zugefroren - ganz genau weiss ich es
aber nicht mehr. Darüber habe ich keinerlei Aufzeichnungen...


----------



## koifischfan (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Ich habe mal eben die Wetterdaten von @koi-uwe 'ausgewertet'.

Da müßte über 80 Tage Eisdecke vorhanden gewesen sein. Beim einen kürzer, beim anderen länger. Bei mir.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi,
ich möchte mich nicht als Maßstab für andere Teiche nehmen, viele Wasserwechsel (auch mal mit warmen Wasser), Heizband für den Notfall im Teich.

80 Tage waren es sicherlich nicht, da war der letzte Winter deutlich schlimmer


----------



## Dodi (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@ Uwe,

es geht doch immo um den _letzten_ Winter!


----------



## fischli8821 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

schade um den goldi, aber es giebt schlimmeres.
bis jetzt habe ich noch keine verluste zu beklagen, aber der winter ist ja noch nicht vorbei.
die großen kois rekeln sich in 2m tiefe sehr langsam die goldis und andere sehe ich in 0,5-1m schon etwas munterer aber immer noch bedächtig durch den teich schwimmen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@Dodi
ja, aber 80 Tage Eis waren es dennoch nicht. Auch wenn die Daten Frost anzeigen, bedeutet das nicht das Eis auf dem Teich war. Wie ich geschrieben habe, ich steuere ja dagegen.


----------



## koifischfan (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Die 80 Tage war eine Annahme von mir, um meine o.g. Theorie zu untermauern.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## StefanBO (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Thomas,


Thomas#43 schrieb:


> Besatz 7 Koi's 25-40cm, Hab den Teich seit 7 Jahren und bisher keinen Fischverlußt gehabt.


was ist das denn für eine Koiart, die nach 7 Jahren diese Größe hat? Oder hast du irgendwann deinen Besatz komplett ausgetauscht?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nikolai (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

bei mir gibt es keine Verluste, nur den Stör habe ich noch nicht entdeckt.
Wenn ich das hier verfolge, hat es viele getroffen, ob sie  Eisfreihalter hatten, oder nicht. Ob sie die Pumpe laufen hatten oder nicht. Ob sie den Teich abgedeckt hatten, oder auch nicht. 
An zu niedrigen Temperaturen kann es auch nicht allein liegen. In meinem alten stark verlandeten Teich mit zuletzt 50 cm Wassertiefe haben in vergangenen Wintern alle Goldfische und kleine Koi überlebt obwohl eine 15 cm dicke Eisschicht darauf war. Den verbleibenden 35cm Wasserstand hatte ich damals aus Unwissenheit noch über einen Wasserfall umgewälzt. Die Wassertemperatur  war damit lange Zeit sicher deutlich unter 4Grad. 
Schließe ich bei den erfahrenen Teichbesitzern aus, daß viel Faulschlamm die Ursache ist, zumal die Frostperiode auch lange nicht so lang war, wie im letzten Winter, so sehe ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher darin, dass es sehr schnell zur Abkühlung kam und Fische die bis zuletzt gefüttert wurden Verdauungsprobleme hatten, die letztendlich zum Tode führten.
Oft habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass Koi wie Maßtschweine in sterilen Becken gehalten werden, um Längenzuwachsraten von 20cm/Jahr und mehr zu erzielen.
Ich selbst füttere nur sparsam und stelle die Fütterung bei unter 10Grad völlig ein (auch wenns schwer fällt).
Meine Koi wachsen zwar nur ca. 5cm im Jahr, dafür erfreuen sie sich bester Gesundheit.
Vielleicht lohnt es sich, darüber einmal nachzudenken. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Piddel (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

nachdem das Eis jetzt komplett weg ist, mußte ich folgende Verluste hinnehmen:

alle 5 Blauorfen - ca. 15 cm groß
8 Nachwuchs-Goldi`s aus 2010 - ca. 4 m groß ( hier hätte ich fast mehr vermutet )

und 

2 kleine __ Frösche - die bisher " undercover " im Teich lebten - schade !

Meine erste Vermutung, dass auch meine großen Goldi`s betroffen sind, hat sich (GsD) nicht bestätigt. Die waren gestern recht munter an der Oberfläche unterwegs und bettelten schon nach Futter - füttere aber noch nicht ( auch wenns schwer fällt ) !
Die Goldi-Truppe hat schon den letzten harten - m.M. nach härteren - Winter überstanden und sogar für meinen ersten Nachwuchs gesorgt.

*Aber  hmmmm..... Warum haben es alle Blauorfen nicht geschafft ?*


----------



## Petra1970 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo

Also ich fütter garnicht, dann hätte laut deiner Logik ja alle überleben müssen bei mir.

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das, das schnelle auftauen vom vielen Eis und Schnee nicht ganz unschuldig ist.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Tancho22 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

habe mich gerade erst angemeldet.
Habe dieses Jahr leider auch einen Totalverlust an meinen Koi zu verzeichnen.
Bin total traurig. Und rätsele ständig was denn die Ursache dafür war.
Habe einen großen Teich ca. 5 x 3 Meter und ne Wassertiefe von 2,10 (tiefste Stelle).
Der Filter lief komplett durch und den Teich habe ich mit Kunststoffbällen + Styroporplatten abgedeckt.
War der 2. Winter des Teiches. Letztes Jahr hatte ich 2 Koiverluste. Ja und dieses Jahr eben sind alle gestorben.

Bin total verzweifelt denn der Teich wurde extra für die Koi angelegt.
Denke es gibt wie überall mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. der schnelle Wintereinbruch
2. die Kälte (der Filter und laufende Pumpe tat denk ich sein übriges) = zu kaltes Wasser am Boden
3. Sauerstoffmangel

Der Filter ist übrigens ein Schwerkraftfilter und ist 4 x 1 Meter lang in die Erde eingelassen.
Ich habe einen Bodenablauf im Teich von da läuft das Wasser in den Filter und über 3 Einläufe in den Teich.
Hatte etwas Eis auf der Oberfläche, aber das schlimmste denk ich war der Schnee und der dadurch bestehende Sauerstoffmangel. Die 2 __ Giebel die ich übrigens im Teich habe scheinen es überlebt zu haben.

Nun was denkt ihr was der Grund war, bzw . was man das nächste Jahr nicht wiederholen sollte?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Ares (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Schließe ich bei den erfahrenen Teichbesitzern aus, daß viel Faulschlamm die Ursache ist, zumal die Frostperiode auch lange nicht so lang war, wie im letzten Winter, so sehe ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher darin, dass es sehr schnell zur Abkühlung kam und Fische die bis zuletzt gefüttert wurden Verdauungsprobleme hatten, die letztendlich zum Tode führten.
> Oft habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass Koi wie Maßtschweine in sterilen Becken gehalten werden, um Längenzuwachsraten von 20cm/Jahr und mehr zu erzielen.
> Ich selbst füttere nur sparsam und stelle die Fütterung bei unter 10Grad völlig ein (auch wenns schwer fällt).
> Meine Koi wachsen zwar nur ca. 5cm im Jahr, dafür erfreuen sie sich bester Gesundheit.
> ...



Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt kam mir auch schon dieser Gedanke.

G.s. d. gibt es auch bei mir keine Verluste (zumindest bis jetzt  ). Genau wie in den vergangenen Wintern. Und meine Fische müssen sich von dem was der Teich hergibt ernähren. Lediglich im Sommer gibt es ca. alle zwei Wochen mal ein paar Futterpellets. Und über den Winter sorgt ein Luftsprudler dafür dass eine freie Stelle bleibt, um entstehenden Gasen die Möglichkeit zum abgehen zu geben. 

Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Verluste tatsächlich hauptsächlich dort waren, wo die Fische häufig (über nahezu das ganze Jahr gefüttert) wurden.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Stoer (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

auch die Kois bekommen nur alle zwei Wochen Futter ?


----------



## Ares (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

ich habe u. a. zwei Koi (ohne die Jungfische) und die beiden leben bereits seit über 15 Jahren in meinem Teich. Beide erfreuen sich scheinbar bester Gesundheit, auch ohne ständig gefüttert zu werden. Allerdings sind sie auch nicht so extrem groß. Ich schätze sie mal auf ca. 50 cm.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Tancho22 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
mh an die Verdauungsprobleme hab ich auch schon gedacht. Meine Koi füttere ich im Sommer alle 2 Tage, wenns sehr warm ist jeden Tag..und letztes Jahr im Herbst habe ich dann mit Herbstfutter in immer größeren Abständen gefüttert. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass als ich den Teich Mitte November abgedeckt habe (bei ca. 15 Grad Celsius) die Fische immer noch sehr hungrig waren und selbst als dann darauf gleich der Schnee und die Kälte kamen schwammen sie noch oben und wollten Futter. Habe ihnen da aber nix mehr gegeben, da sie ja dann doch mal Winterruhe halten sollten. Kam mir schon bissel komisch vor. Und dann hatte ich Angst sie könnten am Eis festkleben bleiben, wobei durch die Bälle releativ selten Eis auf dem Teich war..eher Schnee..

@Ares (Sandra)
da hast du aber Glück mit deinen Koi...finds toll wenn Fische so alt werden..und das alles dann ohne Verluste von statten geht...
Koi fressen natürlich auch total gern Pflanzen. Habe leider so nen fast "sterilen" Teich..weil die Koi immer meine neuen Pflanzen (die ich reinsetzte) aufgefressen haben... 

Gruß


----------



## buddler (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo!
könnte es eventuell bei einigen daran liegen,dass sie durch den bodenablauf das wärme wasser der unteren schichten absaugen und durch den filter dann weiter abkühlen.
ich hab keinen bodenablauf und die koi lagen während der ganzen kälteperiode nur am grund in 2,5 metern tiefe.
in diesem jahr hab ich den filter ausgestellt.im vergangenen jahr hatte ich ihn auch laufen.allerdings wurde das wasser durch die pumpe in ca 80 cm tiefe durch den filter gepumpt.
in beiden jahren liefs gut.
keine abdeckung und keine heizung.
gruß jörg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hi Jörg,
Bodenabläufe am Grund des Teiches, sowie Skimmer sollten natürlich geschlossen sein. Um das Wasser an einer geeigneten Stelle zum Filter zu bekommen, sollte vor Baubeginn geklärt werden. Leider merkt man das erst, wenn der erste Winter da ist.

Zum Thema Fütterung: Damit die Fische an überfütterung zum Winter oder im Winter sterben, muss es einen Temperatursturz geben, der hier kaum machbar ist. Also....... Wasser hat 15°, es wird normal gefüttert und über Nacht fällt die Wassertemperatur auf 3° oder 4°. Dann hätte ich auch Angst, wird aber wohl nie passieren (evtl. im Kino)

Da aber niemand bei sinkenden Temperaturen normal füttert (das setze ich jetzt mal voraus), passiert auch nix.

[OT]


Nikolai schrieb:


> Oft habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass Koi wie Maßtschweine in sterilen Becken gehalten werden, um Längenzuwachsraten von 20cm/Jahr und mehr zu erzielen.




Gute Koi erreichen locker ohne Mastfütterung 20cm oder sogar mehr im Jahr. Dazu muss man nur normal füttern. Man sieht schon ob ein Koi Fett oder einfach nur Groß wird.

Und.... hat dir schon mal jemand vorgeworfen das du deine Fische verhungern lässt, weil du zu wenig fütterst ?

Lass bitte solche Aussagen hier im Forum, denn es gibt hier nicht nur "Normalteichbesitzer"


Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das sich meine "gemästeten" Koi bei bester Gesundheit erfreuen und ich noch nie einen Ausfall hatte 
[/OT]


----------



## Tancho22 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

also ist bei mir wohl doch der Filter bzw. Bodenablauf Schuld am Sterben meiner Fische.
Der Filter ist zwar ca. 1 Meter tief und die Pumpe sitzt auch in ca. 80 cm tiefe, aber dadurch das ich den Bodenablauf auf hatte und das warme Wasser in der unteren Schicht von da in den Filter geht und eben wie du schreibst abgekühlt wird und so wieder in den Teich geht...
Meinst du es ist besser den Filter bzw. die Pumpe im Winter abzustellen und den Bodenablauf, sowie Simmer zu schließen?

Bevor wir unseren Teich umbauten hatten wir nen kleineren ohne so einen großen Filter, allerdings mit nem kleinen Bachlauf der Filter (so ein kleiner von Oase) wurde im Winter immer abgestellt. Es gab keine Koi-Verluste in diesem einen Winter. 2008 wurde dann umgebaut. Im Winter 2008/2009 wurde das Wasser zwecks Tauchsieder aus dem Haushaltsladen erwärmt. Naja und im Winter 2009/2010 hatten wir 2 Koi verloren..(Abdeckung+laufenden Filter)....und dann eben 2010/2011...hab ich ja schon geschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## holly1357 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hi,

@ tancho....

ich hab auch den bodenablauf offen....auch im winter..... und ich fahre den bodenablauf mit rund 15m³ die stunde.... das würde ich jetzt nicht als problem ansehen, außer deine teichtemperaturen sprechen dagegen.... aber was mir eher aufgefallen ist, du hast geschrieben, du fütterst deine koi alle zwei tage..... war bestimmt ein schreibfehler, du meintest bestimmt 2 mal am tag, oder alle zwei tage im winter..... wenn nicht, haben deine koi viellleicht zu wenig reserven für den winter gesammelt..... auch vielleicht mal das futter umstellen, sinkfutter ab 5grad wassertemperatur.....

gruß holly


----------



## Nikolai (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Petra,



> Also ich fütter garnicht, dann hätte laut deiner Logik ja alle überleben müssen bei mir.
> 
> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das, das schnelle auftauen vom vielen Eis und Schnee nicht ganz unschuldig ist.



Ich weiß ja nicht was bei Dir noch an anderen Gründen vorliegen. Sicher sind Temperaturen bei nahe Null Grad nicht förderlich. Die vielfach erwähnten Teichabdeckungen mit Styropor oder Luftpolsterfolie verhindern den Gasaustausch bzw. die Sauerstoffzufuhr. Oder der Schnee vom Hausdach, der sich mit den Schadstoffen von der Heizungsanlage vollgesogen hat und als Schmelzwasser in den Teich geleitet wurde ect. Gründe gibt es da viele. Ich habe nur eine weitere Möglichkeit aufgezeigt, die hier in diesem Thread bisher nicht in Betracht gezogen wurde.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Holly,



> 2 mal am tag, oder alle zwei tage im winter..... wenn nicht, haben deine koi viellleicht zu wenig reserven für den winter gesammelt



Fische und besonders Koi fressen immer soviel wie sie kriegen können. das heißt aber nicht, dass es ihnen auch gut tut. Durch geringe Futtergaben wachsen sie halt nur langsamer, deshalb verhungern sie im Winter aber nicht. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Uwe,

tut mir leid wenn Du dich angesprochen fühlst. Ich habe doch wohl keinen Wunden Punkt getroffen?. 

Dass Du mit deiner Erfahrungen und dem technischen Aufwand den  Du betreibst (Teichheizung?) das unter Kontrolle hast, will ich Dir glauben.



> Also....... Wasser hat 15°, es wird normal gefüttert und über Nacht fällt die Wassertemperatur auf 3° oder 4°. Dann hätte ich auch Angst, wird aber wohl nie passieren (evtl. im Kino)
> 
> Da aber niemand bei sinkenden Temperaturen normal füttert (das setze ich jetzt mal voraus), passiert auch nix.



Genau da habe ich meine Zweifel. Die wenigsten werden ab 15 Grad die Fütterung reduzieren. Viele Füttern auch im Winter, wie man oft genug lesen kann und an die war mein Beitrag auch gerichtet.


Schade nur, daß Du als Mitglied des Mod-Teams anderen Ansichten als Deine hier im Forum nicht zulassen willst.



> Off-Topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tancho22 (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Holly,

zum Thema Füttern...im Herbst habe ich alle 2 Tage gefüttert...im Sommer eben öfter...je nachdem wie viel die Koi wollten...naja und verhungert sahen die auch nicht aus...

aber füttern unter 5 Grad? Davon hab ich bis jetzt noch nie was gelesen...die Fische fahren doch ihre Verdauung runter wenn das Wasser unter 10 Grad sinkt...und dann ist füttern nicht mehr so dolle..denk ich..

mit der Kontition der Fische das ist schon richtig...deshalb füttere ich eben im Herbst spezielles Futter welches einen höheren Fettgehalt besitzt..

Gruß Tancho


----------



## herten04 (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Nikolai.

Ich glaube schon das Uwe andere Meinungen zuläßt.

Noch etwas,füttere ich meine Koi in der "Saison" nicht genügend so werden sie im Winter sehr große Schwierigkeiten haben diesen zu überleben.

Also werden die Koi  nicht wie Maßtschweine gefüttert sondern lediglich davor bewahrt in strengen Wintern einzugehen.


> deshalb verhungern sie im Winter aber nicht.


Bei den letzten langen Wintern sehe ich das anders wenn sie nicht genügend gefüttert wurden.


> Oder der Schnee vom Hausdach, der sich mit den Schadstoffen von der Heizungsanlage vollgesogen hat und als Schmelzwasser in den Teich geleitet wurde



Dieses Beispiel ist nicht Dein ernst,das glaubst Du doch selber nicht oder???


----------



## Annett (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Moin.

Mal ein Einwurf von einer "Nichtmehr-Koihalterin".

Gab bzw. gibt es nicht ein sogenanntes Energiemangelsyndrom, dass vor allem im Frühjahr bei Fischen auftritt, die im Sommer/Herbst nicht ausreichend konditioniert wurden und dann über Winter/bei Temperaturschwankungen zuviel ihrer Energiereserven verbrauchten?


----------



## 1686christine (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo

I
Mein Teich ist 1,70 tief.

Als Fische habe ich Gründlinge, Goldfische, Rotfedern und...2 Kois (nicht die echten)
(Ich wollte keine, aber mein Mann ist kompletter Teichneuling und hat mir die "angeschleppt")
Den Filter habe ich Ende Oktober rausgenommen und zwei Styroporeisfreihalter
eingesetzt.

Drei Tage später schon fing es an zu frieren.

Als letzte Woche das Eis an den Rändern geschmolzen ist, bin ich um den Teich
und habe dort mehrere tote Gründlinge entdeckt die im flachen Wasser lagen.

Habe sie dann rausgefischt.

Vorgestern, wo auch das letzte bißchen Eis weggeschmolzen war, habe ich noch mehr tote Gründlinge und zwei Goldies rausgefischt.

Gestern nun lagen plötzlich am Rand noch drei tote Goldies und es sah aus,
als ob die gerade erst gestorben waren

Insgesamt habe ich nun 5 Goldies und 21 Gründlinge verloren.

Im letzten Jahr waren es "nur" 3 Spiegelkarpfen, also die Großen Fische.

Werde jedenfalls keine Fische mehr einsetzen, denke die vermehren sich eh wieder...

So, für den nächsten Winter wappne ich mich aber.....

Lieben Gruß Christine


----------



## Tancho22 (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Annett,

wieso bist du eine "Nichtmehr-Koihalterin"?

Was hast du jetzt für Fische im Teich?

Nach dem ich meinen ganzen Koischwarm verloren habe bin ich am Überlegen was ich nun mache..der Teich und die Filteranlage sind nun einmal da und wurden mit großem Aufwand erbaut.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## cpt.nemo (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@Annett
Mein Großer hatte letztes Jahr ein Energiemangelsyndrom. Ich habe den Teich Anfang November abgedeckt, weil die Wassertemperaturen sehr niedrig waren (unter 8 Grad). Ab da habe ich den Fisch natürlich auch kaum noch beobachten können und ich habe ihn natürlich nicht mehr gefüttert. Dann hatten wir monatelang eine Eisdecke auf dem Teich. Als ich ihn dann im März das erste Mal wiedergesehen habe sah er schrecklich aus. (aufgebläht, abstehende Schuppen, gerötete Haut,Schwierigkeiten beim Schwimmen) Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß der das packt. Zum Glück hat er es doch geschafft.

Ein zusätzliches Problem hatte ich auch noch am Teich. Ich habe eine Stelle eisfrei gehalten mit meinem Sauerstoffsprudler. Der Kompressor zieht natürlich kalte Aussenluft an und bläst diese in den Teich. Dadurch kült das Wasser auch noch weiter runter. (Das waren schliesslich oft 2stellige Minusgrade) Das sollte man bei den Eisfreihaltern immer mit berücksichtigen. Besonders wenn der Teich nicht so tief ist, daß man am Boden eine deutlich wärmere Schicht hat.


----------



## VolkerN (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Christine,

zunaechst von ganzem Herzen mein Beileid 

Ich verfolge den Thread hier seit Anfang ...trotz aller Vorschlaege ...ich waere mir selber bis jetzt (was meinen Teich angeht) nicht sicher ob ich alles richtig mache. 

2009/2010 hatte ich die Pumpe/Filteranlage im Winter durchlaufen lassen. Es war eine alte OASE-Mehrkammer-Filteranlage und ich habe in der Zeit von Dezember bis Ende Februar eine 300W-Teichheizung in die Grobfilter-Kammer gehaengt. 

In 2010 habe ich eine Genesis-Filteranlage gekauft (Vliesfilter). Da die Anlage nicht gedaemmt ist habe ich sie (und die Pumpe) im November ausser Betrieb genommen. Die Teichheizung haengt nun etwa in der Mitte des Teichs. In beiden Wintern hatte ich (bis jetzt) keine Verluste durch die Temperaturveraenderungen/Schmelzwasser zu beklagen. Ich habe aber bei der Schmelze schon gesehen das ihnen dies sehr zu schaffen gemacht hat. Ein Goldi war so unsicher das ich dachte er haette ernsthafte Probleme. 

Aus jetziger Sicht wuerde ich daher zunaechst erst einmal im Wesentlichen nichts aendern. Ich habe mir lediglich vorgenommen die Fische im Spaetsommer zu fuettern damit sie moeglichst gute Voraussetzungen haben die Winterphase zu ueberstehen (normalerweise fuettere ich sie nicht).


----------



## 1686christine (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Vielen Dank für Dein Mitgefühl Volker

Ich habe mir auch einen Oase-Filter gekauft im Sommer,
aber er ist auch nicht Winterfest.

So eine Teichheizung muß ich mir vielleicht mal näher ansehen...

Und einen Luftsprudler schaffe ich mir wohl auch an.
Nun habe ich keinen "wertvollen" Fischbestand, aber es sind
trotzdem Lebewesen und die möchte ich nicht leiden lassen.


Gefüttert hatte ich bis in den Herbst.
Danach gab es nichts mehr.

Erst mal...

LG Christine


----------



## Nikolai (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Helmut,

die Fische sterben nicht einfach nur so. Bis jetzt behaupten alle sie hätten alles richtig gemacht und trotzdem hohe Verluste gehabt. Alles auf das Wetter zurückzuführen ist allzu einfach.
Fehlermöglichkeiten gibt es da viele. Vielleicht sammelst Du kein Regenwasser. Andere tun es.
Meine Fische sind vital und haben nicht die geringsten Mangelerscheinungen. Sie wachsen einfach nur langsamer.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

[OT]

@Nikolai
Wie jetzt ??? Nur meine Meinung zulassen ??? Du hast doch den Koiteichbesitzern vorgeworfen ihre Koi zu mästen 

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, die Koiteiche als sterile Pools bezeichnen, oder die Koi als bunte Fische oder Farbkarpfen betiteln, akzeptiere ich jegliche Art von Gartenteich und deren Bewohnern.

Aber lassen wir es dabei. Das Thema an sich ist zu ernst um sich in die Haare zu kriegen 
[/OT]


----------



## Annett (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo.


Tancho22 schrieb:


> Hallo Annett,
> 
> wieso bist du eine "Nichtmehr-Koihalterin"?
> 
> ...


Ich hatte, bevor ich den "alten Teich" zu 95% in andere Hände abtrat, dem letzten Koi ein gutes Plätzchen in H verschaffen können. Dort hat er es gut und ich brauch keine Sorgen zu haben, dass er wegen Sauerstoffmangel oder anderem plötzlich auf dem Rücken schwimmt. Der Winter mit den > 100 toten Fröschen wäre wohl auch sein letzter gewesen. GsD konnte ich das im Herbst zuvor mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung über die Bühne bringen. 
In dem Teich befinden sich heute nur noch Goldfische (die sind anscheinend weniger anspruchsvoll, was die Überwinterung angeht) und ein Sonnenbarsch. Gefüttert wird gar nicht mehr und dadurch hält sich auch der Bestand recht stabil... solche kleinen Fischen finden mit Sicherheit genug Futter in einem naturnah angelegtem Teich.
Koiteiche sehen aber z.T. völlig anders aus. 

Im neuen naturnahen Teich haben wir bewußt auf einen Fischbesatz verzichtet. Da lebt, was freiwillig einzieht und das kann verdammt spannend sein!! Ich bereue den Entschluß nur äußerst kurz + selten (beispielsweise bei einem Besuch an einem Koiteich oder wenn ich die wunderhübschen _Notropis chrosomus_ sehe). Dafür haben wir derzeit null Technikkosten....

@Brigitte
Ja genau das meinte ich... mein Koi bekam auch nur selten Futter, war aber aus heutiger Sicht doch etwas unterernährt. Das ist jedenfalls rückblickend meine Einschätzung.


----------



## Tancho22 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@Annett

Da hast du recht ein Koiteich ist ziemlich steril schon allein weil die Koi die ganzen Pflanzen wegfressen...
Werde wahrscheinlich erst einmal gucken wie im Frühjahr, wenn der Winter vorbei ist, die Wasserwerte testen. Dann ein paar neue Teichpflanzen reinsetzen. Muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich diese befestige. Eventuell mit ner Pflanztasche oder sowas. Am Rand gibt es eine kleine Flachzone (ca. 40 cm breit), bevor der Teich 2 Meter in die Tiefe geht. Nur in der Tiefe wächst dann nix mehr (leider). Aber vielleicht setze ich doch ein paar kleine Fische (nix teures mehr) rein...oder nutze den Teich zum Schwimmen..

Viele Grüße
Tancho


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Meine Fischies haben den harten Winter alle überlebt - selbst die in 2010 wenigen Neugebohrenen und sind schon putzmunter und wollen natürlich schon Fresschen haben,  aber da müssen sie noch etwas warten.

Wenn jemand fürs Frühjahr ein paar Gründlinge geschenkt haben möchte, kann er gerne mit nem Kescher vorbeikommen


----------



## Tancho22 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

@zmitti (Sabine)

Ihr habt 25 Fische letztes Jahr/Winter verloren? Das ist ja echt heftig und immer ziemlich traurig...

Mit solchen Doppelstegplatten abzudecken, das hab ich auch schon mal wo gesehen. Hattest bestimmt auch etwas Luftabstand zwischen der Wasseroberfläche und den Platten oder? Du hast was von Eisfreihaltern mit Pumpe geschrieben sind das solche wie die von Oase (Oase ICEFREE 20 EISFREIHALTER)? Sind die gut diese Eisfreihalter, bzw. halten die das Wasser wirklich Eisfrei (um den Eisfreihalter herum versteht sich)?

viele Grüße Tancho


----------



## fbr (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Tancho,


> Sind die gut diese Eisfreihalter, bzw. halten die das Wasser wirklich Eisfrei (um den Eisfreihalter herum versteht sich)?


Im Inneren (ausgehöhlten Teil) des Eisfreihalters funktionieren diese. Bei vielen Minusgraden im inneren und wenn es nicht so viele sind natürlich auch außerhalb 
Ich habe eine Springbrunnenpumpe (Baumarktware) mit 400L/5 Watt im Dauerlauf verbaut und funktioniert,


----------



## fbr (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
zur Springbrunnenpumpe (Baumarktware) habe ich heute bemerkt, dass sich ein kleines Blatt darin verfangen hat!
Daher habe ich aus einem Stück Fliegengitter ein Sieb gebaut und um die Pumpe gewickelt


----------



## Svenssons (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, erst seit gestern angemeldet. Ich habe im Internet nach einer Erklärung für den Tod meiner großen Fische in einem großen Teich gesucht und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Ich habe einen (sorry) ziemlich großen Teich (etwa 2.500qm), der an den tiefsten Stellen bestimmt über 2m ist. Im Sommer nimmt der Wasserstand gut einen halben Meter (oder etwas mehr) ab. Der Teich hat geschätzte 2,5 bis 3 Mio Liter Wasser, ohne Zulauf, nur Grund- und Regenwasser gespeisst. In der Mitte hat er eine kleine Insel. Er ist rund 25 Jahre alt. Ich habe den Teich vor fast 2 Jahren gepachtet und mit Fischbesatz (ich wusste nicht, was drin ist) übernommen. Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich herausgefunden, dass dort Karpfen, __ Graskarpfen und, wie ich jetzt weiss, auch __ Silberkarpfen drin sind. Auch Gründlinge, __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge. Ich habe 2009 noch Schleien (20) und Jungkarpfen (45) sowie 3 __ Barsche eingesetzt . Ich weiss nicht, ob dort auch (andere) __ Raubfische drin sind, ich kann es nur vermuten.

Letzten Winter war der See für rund 3 Monate komplett zugefroren, ich habe anschließend nur 2 tote Schleien gefunden. Die großen (ja riesigen!) Karpfen tauchten wieder auf.

Doch dieses Jahr, nach gerade einmal gut 4 Wochen Frost, habe ich bisher 2 große Graskarpfen (über 80 cm), 3 Silberkarpfen (90 bis 97cm!) und 6 Spiegelkarpfen (der Große war fast 80cm groß) sowie einen __ Goldfisch (wo kommt der her?) tot aus dem Wasser gezogen. Und der Teich ist immer noch nicht eisfrei ...

Was ist passiert? Warum sterben die Fische dieses Jahr, auch wenn der letzte Winter viel Schlimmer war? Die großen Fische sind sicherlich 10 bsi 15 Jahre alt ...

Der Teich liegt zwischen Wald und Feld und hat "seine Ruhe". Allerdings waren unsere Kinder und wir an zwei Tagen auf dem Eis. Das haben wir letztes Jahr allerdings auch getan (inkl. Eishockey!) und die vorherigen Pächter sind auf dem See auch immer wieder Schlittschuh gelaufen. Mit den jetzt toten Fischen drin. Daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es daran gelegen hat.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Ach ja, ich habe dann direkt noch eine Frage, die den Verlust "schmerzarmer" gestalten könnte:

Es ist richtig, dass die Graskarpfen (und auch die Silberkarpfen?) alls Grün wegfressen? Seerosen und __ Rohrkolben waren bisher nicht oder nur schwer zu realisieren ... (mit Draht-Schutzkäfig)

Danke für's Zuhören,


liebe Grüße

Sven(ssons)


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

 Sven,

:willkommen im Forum!



Svenssons schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Warum sterben die Fische dieses Jahr, auch wenn der letzte Winter viel Schlimmer war?



Genau das gleiche Problem hatten diesen Winter viele Teichbesitzer mit Fischbesatz, dazu solltest Du diesen Thread hier mal komplett durchlesen. Es liegt unter anderen an den Temperaturen, Schneeschmelze, die ganze teilweiße extreme Wetterlage.

Einen ebenfalls empfehlenswerten Thread zum Thema findest Du hier.

Dein See gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, ich freue mich schon auf Bilder davon im Frühjahr und Sommer 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## guenter (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Sven,

wow hast du einen großen See, hätt ich auch gern.

Ja, warum sind sie gestorben? Schau dir mal den von Daniel vorgeschlagenen Thread an.

Aber wie überall, jeder Teich ist anders ebenso die Meinungen.

Hoffe das die Anderen überleben. 

Und Bilder, Sven, Bilder sind immer gut.


----------



## Hillawitchen (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo zusammen,
nun muss ich mal eine Frage stellen. Die letzten Tage war es ja wieder sehr kalt und kein Fisch war zu sehen. Heute mit einer neuen Eisschicht schwimmt mein grösster __ Goldfisch die ganze Zeit unter dem Eis rum und stubst dagegen. Wenn ich nicht wüsste das Fische Kiemen hätten, könnte ich meinen, dass er Luft holen möchte. Ist das normal? Müsste er nicht unten sein und Energie sparen??
LG Susa


----------



## Pidder54 (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Moin,
melde mich auch mal kurz, ich habe bei mir keine Pumpe laufen gehabt, nur einen Sprudler mit 4 Ausströmern.
Bis heute habe ich keine Verluste entdecken können!
Grüße an alle, Pidder


----------



## andreas1704 (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo, ich habe auch wieder Zeit gefunden für das Forum. *Dann lese ich was mit Verlusten :-(*
Im Winter 2010 hatte ich ja auch Totalverlust. Also habe ich mich durch das Forum gewühlt und nach Antworten gesucht. Zuerst zur Lage (Harz) rauhes Klima, mit viel viel Schnee.
Ich habe meinen Teich mit Styropor abgedeckt und einige Vorteile festgestellt.
1. es bildet sich kein Eis unter dem Styropor
2. Wasser sinkt nicht unter 4 C (Teichtiefe 1,30)
3. es bleiben genügend Lücken die nicht zufrieren um den Gasaustausch zu gewährleisten
4. der Schnee, der auf dem Styropor liegt braucht lange um aufzutauen
(Der gesamte umliegende Schnee war getaut und der auf dem Styropor liegende hat ca. 4 Tage länger gebraucht)
Ich habe weder einen Filter am laufen noch ein Sprudelstein. Ich habe nur einen Oxydator im Teich.


----------



## Regs (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
mein Teich war heute wieder zu 2/3 mit einer dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt. Heute Nachmittag schwammen die Fische aber sehr weit oben herum, statt unten am Grund zu ruhen. Sauerstoffmangel? Vielleicht hat der kleine Eisfreihalter nicht gereicht, er verursacht kaum Wasserbewegung.

Ich habe eben schnell meine kleine 2500 Liter Teichpumpe, die ich sonst zum Aquarium-Wasserwechsel benutze, auf die am weitesten oben liegende Terrasse des Beckens gestellt, vorher noch die Springbrunnentüllen angesteckt und damit jetzt einen Wassersprudler laufen, der genügend Sauerstoff eintragen sollte.

Die Fische sind jetzt wieder unten. Hoffentlich war es die richtige Maßnahme ¿ (Ironie)
Drückt mir mal die Daumen dass sie im Teich bleiben können..


----------



## gartenotti (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

moin und hallo

auch ich habe all meine 4 kois verloren sie schwammen an der oberfläche auf dem rücken.
nun mal kurz zur vorsorge die ich getroffen hatte bevor der winter beginnen konnte. ich hatte eine große ausgehölte styroporplatte mit blubberstein auf den teich verankert. da ich ja nicht jeden tag danach schauen kann habe ich festgestellt das der blubberstein eingefroren war und zwar im inneren des schlauches und so keine luft den blubberstein ereichen konnte. nur das komische ist die ganzen goldis die auch schon recht groß sind leben alle und sind putz munter. lag es an sauerstoffmangel das mir die kois kaputt gegangen sind ??? denn wenn sie erfroren wären dann müsten ja auch die goldis tot sein oder nicht.


besatz war 4 kois ca 30cm groß und 7 goldis so 15cm groß in einem teich 6 000 liter und   140 cm tiefe. die kois sollten eigentlich ab april in den unteren teich der noch nicht fertig geworden ist mit ca 20.000 liter. und die goldis bleiben im oberen teich an der terrasse.


lg otti


----------



## Piddel (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Moin Otti,

wirklich nicht schön was mit deinen Koi passiert ist - die Horrormeldungen werden wohl nicht weniger.

Ich glaube, dass die größeren Goldi`s ( besonders größere ) hart im Nehmen sind. Bei mir sind alle Orfen eingegangen und die Goldi`s ( außer 8 Nachwuchs`is bereits verloren ) sind bei mir munter. Und mein Teich ist wieder mit ner dicken Eisschicht versehen.

Hoffentlich ist dein neuer größerer Teich für den nächsten Winter fertig.


----------



## gartenotti (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hi piddel

ja der neue teich wird 1000% im mai fertig werden da ich ja wo anderst wohne und nur am we im garten bin.

lg otti


----------



## Kuhfarmer73 (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Ich habe im Dezember meine "Dicke Emma" eine 27 Jahre alte Koi-Dame mit 70cm, einen 75cm Waxdick und einen ca 50cm Koi verloren. Warum, das weiß ich leider auch nicht genau. Die Wassertemperaturen gingen nicht unter vier Grad. Meinen Teich habe ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit Gewächshausfolie abgedeckt, damit blieb er eisfrei, trotz der starken Minustemperaturen. Den Kompressor lasse ich fast durchlaufen und eine 10.000er Pumpe, die in den Trommelfilter und anschließend in die Biokammern geht.

Seit Anfang Januar habe ich jetzt noch eine Luftpolsterfolie für Pools auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen, die auf etwas 2/3 der Wasseroberfläche aufliegt und das restliche Stück höher ist, damit genügend Gasaustausch stattfinden kann und man die Fische zwischenzeitlich sehen und füttern kann. Darüber ist dann nochmal etwas Luft bevor die Gewächshausfolie kommt. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich jetzt auch noch eine 3KW Durchlaufheizung in Betrieb genommen, die das Wasser auf 6 bis 7 Grad hält, um vor dem nächsten Frosteinfall abgesichert zu sein.

Normal kommen __ Störe bei einer Wassertemperatur von unter  8 Grad ohne Futter aus, da selbst sie da normal nicht mehr fressen. Sie sind zwar aktiv, aber sehr reduziert. Also dürften sie die kalte Zeit normal bis jetzt unbeschadet überstanden haben, wenn sie vorher gut genährt waren. Man kann ihnen zwar so alle ein bis zwei Wochen mal etwas Sinkfutter geben und sollte beobachten, ob sie fressen oder nicht. Nur nicht dann ständig weiter reinschmeißen, wenn es nicht gefressen wird, da das Futter anfangen kann zu schimmeln, was die Wasserqualität extrem belasten kann und fatal werden kann, wenn der Filter nicht läuft. Also vorsichtshalber regelmäßig die Wasserqualität auf Nitrit überprüfen und bei extremen Anstieg einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen, was dann zusätzlich auch die Wassertemperatur wieder etwas anhebt. Kochsalz kann einen zu hohen Nitritgehalt auch für die Fische erträglicher machen, da dann ihr Körper besser den Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann und der Sauerstoff nicht geblockt wird.

Wer über einen Brunnen verfügt oder die Wasserrechnung nicht scheut, kann durch regelmäßige Wasserwechsel auch die Wassertemperatur anheben, was einem die Paddler garantiert danken. Viele meiner Fische sammeln sich dann regelrecht vor dem Wasserstrahl und genießen das wärmere Wasser.


----------



## Regs (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Och menno - dieser Winter ist ja wirklich fürchterlich.

Guckt mal was ich gerade von den Teichen mitgebracht habe:

 

Ein kleinerer Naturteich mit einer Verbindung zu einem großen, Natur nahen Angelteich hier bei uns in Rutenmühle.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Oh man,
lasst es doch bitte ein Ende haben


----------



## fbr (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Otti


> habe ich festgestellt das der blubberstein eingefroren war und zwar im inneren des schlauches und so keine luft den blubberstein ereichen konnte.


Ich würde meinen, dass es mit einem 5Watt 400 Liter Pümpchen zusätzlich vielleicht anders ausgesehen hätte. Denn wer kann schon sagen wie lange die Oberfläche zugefroren war.


----------



## gartenotti (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hi fbr


ja das mit der kleinen aquariumpumpe ist eine lösung geht sicher auch und die wasseroberfläche bringt sauerstoff und bewegung ins wasser. nur mein riesen problem ist es ich kann es leider nicht überwachen da ich von meiner teichanlage 250  km entfernt wohne.aber für den kommenden winter habe ich mir eine idee ausgadacht und zwar der neue teich wird ja im mai fertig und so mitte oktober kommt ein spitzdachgewächshaus (in eigenbau) darüber und ab november styroporplatten aber als holraumsystem mit sichtglas rein. so das ich von der wasseroberfläche bis zur styroporblatte 30 cm luftraum habe und da läuft die 10 watt aquariumpumpe mit 600liter/h .darunter geschützt.quasi ein abgedichteter holraum der von oben und den seiten mit styropor dicht ist und aussieht wie ein rießiger styroporkasten nur halt im inneren hol ist.damit wird die gesamte wasseroberfläche abgedeckt

lg otti


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Otti,
wie bringst Du dann Sauerstoff ins Wasser, wenn alles abgedeckt ist? Hast Du da schon eine Lösung?


----------



## Tümpler (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

bei meinem 1001l Goldfischteich ist alles ok, mit 5W AQ-Luftpumpe und 68cm Teichtiefe. 
Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich einen Teich der sage und schreibe 39cm hatte (ging nicht tiefer, Beton !) und so auch gut über den Winter gekommen ist. Besatz sind immernoch 6 Goldfische, die ich vor 5 Jahren aus einem 54l Liter Becken "befreien" konnte.
Im Winter hatte ich noch nie Verluste, vielleicht liegt es auch an der ganzjährig sehr sparsamen Fütterung mit __ Wasserlinsen, Mückenlarven.....also kein gehaltvolles Industriefutter.

mfg Daniel


----------



## gartenotti (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo regine

das system funktioniert wie den deckel auf einen topf legen und du machst den topf beim kochen auch nur drei viertel voll mit wasser so zu sagen. weißt du jetzt was ich meine ??

gruß otti


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Otti,
dass da Luft entweichen kann ist mir klar. Aber wie kommt sie in das Wasser hinein? Sauerstoff muss ja irgendwie aktiv eingebracht werden. Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## gartenotti (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

regine
wenn wasser ins wasser blätschert entsteht sauerstoff und reichert das wasser damit an. ja der sprudler kommt auch hin zu aber die pumpe saugt das wasser an und sprudelt es ja wieder zurück wie beim aquarium. und das reicht aus und mann kann ja den druck der pumpe einstellen schwaches oder stärkeres sprudeln.

lg otti


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Otti,
ah - ok - das hatte ich missverstanden. Danke für die Erläuterung.


----------



## fbr (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,
was MANN/FRAU aber dabei NICHT vergessen sollte ist, um den Einlauf vom Pümpchen *Vliegengitter *zu wickeln damit nicht ein kleines Blatt oder Halm das Pümpchen außer gefecht setzt. 
Das ist keine Geschichte sondern Erfahrung


----------



## Nikolai (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Regine,



> dass da Luft entweichen kann ist mir klar. Aber wie kommt sie in das Wasser hinein? Sauerstoff muss ja irgendwie aktiv eingebracht werden. Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sauerstoff muß nicht aktiv eingebracht werden. Gewöhnlich reicht die Wasseroberfläche aus, um einen Gasaustausch durch Diffusion in ausreichendem Maße stattfinden zu lassen. Bewegtes Wasser und Wind begünstigen diesen Vorgang, da die angrenzenden Schichten (Luft <---> Wasser) ausgetauscht werden.
Intakte Teiche mit mäßigem Besatz haben im Winter nur einen geringen Sauerstoffverbrauch und machen auch bei geschlossener Eisdecke keine Probleme.
Zur Sicherheit sollte aber eine Stelle eisfrei bleiben, damit giftige Faulgase entweichen können und ein Sauerstoffeintrag erfolgen kann.
Sprudelsteine und fließendes Wasser verhindern eine Eisbildung. Der Sauerstoffeintrag ist eher ein gewünschter Nebeneffekt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## popo8504 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

hallo 

also erstmal ... mein beileid für jeden der diesen winter wieder verluste zu beklagen hatte. mein grösster koi ein roter chagoi wurde vor 3 jahren von einer katze getötet, da ich mit ihm fast mein halbes leben verbracht weiss ich wie sehr es weh tun kann 

ich lese regelmäßig in eurem forum aber wollte zu diesem thema auch mal mein senf zu tun. also mein teich ist ca.13 jahre alt und ausser meinem roten chagoi hat ich noch nie ein fisch zu beklagen. im winter habe ich immer eine pumpe drin wo oben lediglich das wasser raus sprudelt damit ist die oberfläche kreisförmig in bewegng und hält das wasser eisfrei. ansonsten schneide ich meine pflanzen im frühjahr ab, mein ph-wert liegt so ziemlich immer zwischen 6 und 7 und meine fische ruhen in falten und meiner höhle. ich weiss nicht was bei euch schief läuft aber ich hatte noch nie probleme ( toi toi).

tja das war ein kleiner einblick in meinen teich


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Popo  (hast Du auch einen Vornamen?  - dies erleichtert den Umgang miteinander wesentlich)

erstmal :willkommen im Forum.

Vielleicht stellst Du uns ja mal Deinen Teich vor...in den Anleitungen findest Du alles - Bilder hochladen - Album erstellen etc 

lG und viel Spaß hier,
Daniel


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Regine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Nikolai,
das ist mir bewusst. Aber Gartenotti plante ja, seinen Teich komplett mit verschiedenen Materialien abzudecken. Deshalb habe ich nachgefragt.


> und ab november styroporplatten aber als holraumsystem mit sichtglas rein. so das ich von der wasseroberfläche bis zur styroporblatte 30 cm luftraum habe und da läuft die 10 watt aquariumpumpe mit 600liter/h .darunter geschützt.quasi ein abgedichteter holraum der von oben und den seiten mit styropor dicht ist und aussieht wie ein rießiger styroporkasten nur halt im inneren hol ist.damit wird die gesamte wasseroberfläche abgedeckt



Meine Goldfische fänden das Konstrukt eines abgedichteten Hohlraumes nicht ausreichend gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Bewegtes Wasser erzeugt Otti aber über die Pumpe. 
Ich muss im Moment aktiv Sauerstoff durch eine Springbrunnenpumpe einbringen weil meine Fische trotz Kälte an die Oberfläche geschwommen sind = Sauerstoffmangel.  Daran dürften in diesem Winter enorm viele Tiere gestorben sein - und an Unterkühlung natürlich auch.


----------



## Nikolai (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Regine,

die Saustoffverteilung in der Luft durch Diffusion funktioniert sehr gut. Der 30 cm Luftschicht wird so schnell der Sauerstoff nicht ausgehen, sofern der Überbau nicht komplett Luftdicht ist. In deiner Wohnung erstichst du ja auch nicht, wenn du die Fenster schließt.
Anders verhält es sich, wenn man das Styropor oder Luftpolsterfolie auf dem Wasser schwimmend auflegt. Damit wäre ein Sauerstoffaustausch nicht möglich.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo Nikolai,
das ist ja beruhigend. Wir sitzen hier schon wieder und überlegen, wie unser großer Teich angelegt werden soll. Bei den kleinen Pötten ist alles sehr übersichtlich aber für größere Teiche muss man erst Mal ein tragfähiges Konzept finden (und die geäußerten Ideen anderer Teichleute auch verstehen). Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## gartenotti (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

moin moin 

ich habe mir gestern abend überlegt das ich wenn der teich fertig ist anfange ein gewächshaus zu bauen das auch noch mal mit klemmfils isoliert wird. die innenseite und die außenseite dann richtig abgedichtet mit folie und ich habe noch 2 isofenster über das eine in den rahmen des gewächshaus mit einbaue das da licht rein kommt und das andere baue ich in die direkte teichabdeckung auch mit ein. das ist sicher ein kleiner aufwand der sich aber sicher lohnt. und zum guten schluss wenn das gewächshaus fertig ist kommt es über den gesamten teich. und dann WINTER KOMM UND VERSUCH ES   3


lg otti


----------



## SusiS. (29. März 2011)

*AW: Winter 2011 Fischverlust zu beklagen ?*

Hallo,

im Gegensatz zu 2010 haben wir dieses Jahr keine Verluste an Fischen und Fröschen  zu beklagen. Den ganzen Wind lief eine Sauerstoffpumpe und unser Eisfrei tat diesen Winter zuverlässig seine Dienste. Haben wir doch auf das Lüftungsrohr eine Schneckenfalle ohne Boden gesetzt, damit Schnee und Regen nichts ins Lüftungsrohr fallen konnte. Hat  super funktioniert, alle Fische haben überlebt und schmatzen schon wieder gierig nach Futter


----------

